# Not in the mood, The Sequel. Crazy route, goodbye



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.





Ping was one minute away, actually I was there in about 40 seconds. Toes to the curb, great!

Trip was six minutes, less than two miles, to a hotel. He immediately started back seat driving. I gave in and took the turn he asked me to. He wanted me to continue on his preferred route, which I guess was only because it was a straight line. Crummy secondary roads, I've been through enough tires lately. He opened Google Maps, which was what I was using for nav, and it said the same.

I mention that I'm low on fuel, which is a partial truth - stacked pings since 1 pm, 55 miles of fuel left. I didn't want to take some crazy out of the way route, hoping to get some more pings before I hit the pump - the city was buzzing.

Here's the kicker. The trip? Less than two miles. If he had just gotten in the car and enjoyed the trip like the majority of pax, he would have been to his destination in six minutes. At the point that the video begins, it would have been four - we went about a block.

Uber nav and Google Maps (Google on my dash, Uber on my phone) were in agreement. But no, gotta take some ridiculous route.

Wasn't in the mood to argue, out he went. I canceled with "rider behavior" and reported to Uber. Still scored a 1*.

Edit - whatever way he thought was correct was totally impossible of way off (basically a dead end) . See post 4.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you're not in the mood you're not in the mood.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

too much drama. Pax want a route i give it to them; path of least resistance. and it's only temporary. A mantra I repeat in my head.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Pax want a route i give it to them.


This is my practice. I've never had any route that was so out of the way to make the trip a bad one. And from my experience, usually when a pax wants a specific route it's really in fact the better route.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, I just looked at this on Google Maps because I know the area well.

I have absolutely no idea what he expected, but continuing straight would not have gotten us anywhere near his destination. In fact, playing around with dragging the suggested route, it's entirely impossible. I mean, seriously. Hotel, I'm assuming he wasn't local?

If someone wants to take their preferred route that shows as being three minutes slower, cool. If Uber, Google, and myself say "that makes absolutely no sense", hard pass.



Coachman said:


> This is my practice. I've never had any route that was so out of the way to make the trip a bad one. And from my experience, usually when a pax wants a specific route it's really in fact the better route.


https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Max...7e3e8d32c502c4!2m2!1d-77.4356514!2d37.5353999
We were on either Monroe or Madison. Play with that and let me know what you figure out. If we had continued on the suggested GPS route, we would have been there in about seven minutes. After his turn suggestion, about 4-5 minutes.

I know my city, about 3k trips here. My car, my gas, my time. If it was an alternate route, cool - but lord knows where he was trying to point me.

Edit: we were on Monroe. Impossible to reach his destination by driving straight. Next turn was onto Grace Street, then back onto the original route to get him to his destination in a few minutes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Yeah... I could never do that.

I had second hand anxiety for you. You told him to exit your vehicle before you actually stopped. What if he thumped you on the head&#129318;‍♀. I'm sure mine is the minority opinion here.

In any case thanks for sharing the footage it was nice to get a visual on kicking out a pax. I hope you share more it's really interesting.

@doyousensehumor is that usually how it goes for you too?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Path of least resistance is not always the shorter way. Just saying. Drama averted if you did as pax wanted. I'm all about no drama.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I always tell the pax... you can drive me around in circles for the next hour, I'm fine with that.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The BS we put up with for $5. You handled it well. 
Arrogant paxholes act as if we're their servants and must follow their commands. 
Grateful pax say please and thank you and show their gratitude.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah... I could never do that.
> 
> I had second anxiety for you. You told him to exit your vehicle before you actually stopped. What if he thumped you on the head&#129318;‍♀. I'm sure mine is the minority opinion here.
> 
> ...


I can handle myself. Calm, cool, collected.

Oh, and I told him to exit but I was at a red light and wanted to pull to the curb safely. More of a "this is about to happen".

Honestly, I felt bad for the next driver. Because I'm sure it was more of the same nonsense plus more drama.



TemptingFate said:


> The BS we put up with for $5. You handled it well.
> Arrogant paxholes act as if we're their servants and must follow their commands.
> Grateful pax say please and thank you and show their gratitude.


Would have been $3.30, probably. Was having a decent night. If he had just kept his mouth shut, he would have been at the hotel in a few minutes instead of walking out of my car.

Hey, it is what it is. People make mistakes. He seemed to think he knew the area better than I do, he was wrong, and he copped an attitude. Peace, out. :smiles:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I can handle myself. Calm, cool, collected.
> 
> Honestly, I felt bad for the next driver. Because I'm sure it was more of the same nonsense plus more drama.


I can see from the footage you handled yourself well.

It's the pax that could have easily lost his cool and punched you. I dont know &#129318;‍♀.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I can see from the footage you handled yourself well.
> 
> It's the pax that could have easily lost his cool and punched you. I dont know &#129318;‍♀.


This is why we have dash cameras.

Read your pax. He was an older gentleman. Could he have punched me? Sure. Could I have defended myself? Yep. Would the cops have everything they need? Oh you betcha!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Yea the pax was duck but next time deescalate problems. We all deal with back seat drivers ... yea it effings sucks but sometimes it Just better to follow their prefer route. Once you drop them off 1 star. The ride went south after you refused to go his preferred route. Usually when pax annoys me with backseat driving I ask for each turns and specific dumb shit until they give up and say just follow the gps lmao


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Yea the pax was duck but next time deescalate problems. We all deal with back seat drivers ... yea it effings sucks but sometimes it Just better to follow their prefer route. Once you drop them off 1 star. The ride went south after you refused to go his preferred route. Usually when pax annoys me with backseat driving I ask for each turns and specific dumb shit until they give up and say just follow the gps lmao


His preferred route was non existant. He even opened Google Maps and it said the same.

I descalated by offering to take him to his destination in 5 minutes (plus or minus). I remained calm. When it was clear that he was going to be an issue, out he went.

See post #4. Continuing on his route wasn't possible.

Edit - after analyzing everything, not impossible but improbable.

I don't understand the mentality. Why add several minutes and miles?

But I digress. This was about pax behavior and I wasn't in the mood. My car, my time, my gas.

Ironically, I took almost 12 minutes to reach a pax because of major traffic issues about an hour before - his estimated arrival time for me was 4 minutes. Didn't complain, asked what was happening in the area (Hamilton at the Altria Theater), was polite and thankful.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I don't understand the mentality. Why add several minutes and miles?


He appears to be an Indian guy. Indian men love to give directions. I almost expect it at this point.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Coachman said:


> He appears to be an Indian guy. Indian men love to give directions. I almost expect it at this point.


I think it was more that he was an older gentleman that doesn't trust technology and thinks he knows better.

The major irony was that he opened Google Maps, which showed the same route, and tried to justify his choice. That's when I knew he'd be out in a minute.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would've handled no differently, Ben.
I can see your tolerance for eating shit, decreasing with each trip :thumbup:
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I would've handled no differently, Ben.
> I can see your tolerance for eating shit, decreasing with each trip :thumbup:
> Keep up the great work!


That's just me. I have worn many hats, I don't deal with shit. I don't kiss ass, I don't let people disrespect me.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I think the pax thought he gets charged by distance still and thought he would save some money. At least he didnt slam ur door when u booted him out. 
I hate the back roads with crappy roads. I would have did the same and booted his azz.

one time I had a pax that was going .7 miles and he said he knows a short cut.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> That's just me. I have worn many hats, I don't deal with shit. I don't kiss ass, I don't let people disrespect me.


Same here. Especially, for what we get paid!



freddieman said:


> I think the pax thought he gets charged by distance still and thought he would save some money. At least he didnt slam ur door when u booted him out.
> I hate the back roads with crappy roads. I would have did the same and booted his azz.
> 
> one time I had a pax that was going .7 miles and he said he knows a short cut.


We all know that "particular" paxhole was trying to save .50


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

freddieman said:


> I think the pax thought he gets charged by distance still and thought he would save some money. At least he didnt slam ur door when u booted him out.
> I hate the back roads with crappy roads. I would have did the same and booted his azz.
> 
> one time I had a pax that was going .7 miles and he said he knows a short cut.


Who knows. My wife saw this tab open and figured out what he may have been thinking. Same number of miles, about four minutes slower.

Maps wasn't showing any alternative, despite lately showing options like "11 minutes slower, no tolls". &#128514;

I know that area pretty well. And 99.9% of pax don't care and / or want to take the most direct and fastest route.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Well all know this ride. This is the "you're going to drive me my way, because I'm paying for it" pax.

But this is the minimum fare trip. Which means after expenses this is a free ride.. the utter waste of time. When he driver working for free, the level of patience he has is much lower.


Mkang14 said:


> Yeah... I could never do that.
> 
> I had second hand anxiety for you. You told him to exit your vehicle before you actually stopped. What if he thumped you on the head&#129318;‍♀. I'm sure mine is the minority opinion here.
> 
> ...


No my kickouts are different. I wouldn't have lectured, I wouldn't have told them until the car was stopped. I would have been more assertive.

This ride wasn't worth doing, but I'm not sure kicking him out was worth the risk of false complaint. If I kicked him out it would require a call to Rowena. And that takes longer than the rest of the trip we have taken.. which anything butt foolproof anyway. So technically, it would have been more economical to finish the run.

On video, this passenger didnt look like the aggressive type.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I had one Monday morning. Barked out every turn to take the long slow way out of her neighborhood to her employment, which almost followed the GPS route. The best part - well, actually two, I had to make a left in heavy traffic. I tried to follow the route which would have been faster - but no, pax insisted I go to the light to make the left - saying it would be faster. Okay, I pull out of the left turn I'm in to go 500 yards further to the light to turn left - just as the light went red. Of course, I watched in the mirror, and the turn lane I was in, was already cleared. I one-starred her for "different route" almost before she got out of the car.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Driving down the highway I get a request 15 minutes away in the direction I'm going. I go ahead and accept. Immediately I get Uber message giving a different pickup location. I don't think too much about it, but then the phone rings. I do not take phone calls while driving so I hit ignore. Another message comes in as I am exiting the highway. I take time while stopped to text the passenger and let him know I was fine with the altered pickup, but I do not take phone calls while driving and only text while the vehicle is stopped. The passenger then tries to call three times in a row. Finally, I tell him I'm cancelling the ride and he should ensure he gives the next driver the correct pick up from the get go. I didn't let him get 2 words in. Followed up with a preemptive call to Rohit, who gave me the $10.71 cancellation fee.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that; well done. Sometimes you have to put the trash out.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Good job, Ben. You remained calm. It’s pax like that who say you must do.... who irk me. I’d never get in an U/L or taxi and be demanding. Then again I have manners.

Yesterday, I had a backseat driver. He was annoying the first couple of minutes. I just said said, “Uh-huh”. Then he chilled out, and was on a call the rest of the 15 min trip. 

I assumed he did that st first because I’m a woman, and ya know some guys think we can’t drive. He was also Indian, so now I see it probably is a cultural thing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Well all know this ride. This is the "you're going to drive me my way, because I'm paying for it" pax.
> 
> But this is the minimum fare trip. Which means after expenses this is a free ride.. the utter waste of time. When he driver working for free, the level of patience he has is much lower.
> 
> ...


He thought he knew the area, he did not. I wasn't going to play "turn here.. no, wait.. turn here.. no, you were supposed to take that turn!"

It would have been different if he actually had a route that was an valid option. I've done that before, instead of a straight shot down the expressway the guy made me stick with a road with traffic, lights, and stop signs.

Had a similar trip that I would have ended if not for the fact they had a kid (that should have been in a car seat, another issue). Turned an 8 minute trip into nearly 30 minutes. Telling me to go down a one way the wrong way, turn down a road that was closed, nonsensical turns in general.

Landed us in snarled rush hour traffic. Then he started complaining about how long it was taking. All while the kid kept kicking the hell out of my seat and center console.

So yeah, if you tell me to take some stupid route - ESPECIALLY if it's a minimum fare and you have an attitude, I ain't got time for that.



welikecamping said:


> I one-starred her for "different route" almost before she got out of the car.


I think that's one of the ratings that gets dumped. Certainly doesn't for drivers!

I was surprised that he was able rate me on a canceled trip, especially with "rider behavior" listed and reported. I got $3.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> *I think it was more that he was an older gentleman* that doesn't trust technology


..........Subsequently you Didn't consider yourself in Any Danger
just Impatient with an "*0lder* *Gentle-Man*" passenger and
made a decision to toss the subject out of the vehicle
in an unfamiliar area.✔

Sorry Ben, I'm not jumping on the entitled driver bandwagon.
watching that video I was embarrassed for U acting like a Bully.
&#128073;Ask yourself: would that video impress or cause concern by a
prospective employer in the healthcare industry?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

You know, the pax are not actually able to make you drive where they want. You can ignore what they say, if you choose to. Just say something like "Oh, actually this other way will get you there much sooner."

I had a rider a couple of months ago that asked me to drive her the route that the bus takes. The one she usually rides.

I told her well ahead of time that I couldn't do that, because it includes an illegal turn. The sign underneath the No Left Turn sign literally says "EXCEPT BUSES."

I made sure to point it out to her as I went straight at that intersection.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Good job, Ben. You remained calm. It's pax like that who say you must do.... who irk me. I'd never get in an U/L or taxi and be demanding. Then again I have manners.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a backseat driver. He was annoying the first couple of minutes. I just said said, "Uh-huh". Then he chilled out, and was on a call the rest of the 15 min trip.
> 
> I assumed he did that st first because I'm a woman, and ya know some guys think we can't drive. He was also Indian, so now I see it probably is a cultural thing.


I thought about just continuing to follow the GPS without really saying anything because we were so close (1.7 miles) but I didn't want this guy to start freaking out on me.

I kind of wish he had called the cops. That would have been entertaining. &#128514;

Folks need to understand that we are not their private chauffeur (like the woman I posted about who expected me to wait for her to grocery shop and then went nuts when I said no), we aren't employees, it's our car / property and our ultimate choices.



Christinebitg said:


> You know, the pax are not actually able to make you drive where they want. You can ignore what they say, if you choose to. Just say something like "Oh, actually this other way will get you there much sooner."
> 
> I had a rider a couple of months ago that asked me to drive her the route that the bus takes. The one she usually rides.
> 
> ...


I tried that before this video started. Nope, had to be his way. Video begins when it became apparent that he didn't know which way to go, ignoring his own Google Maps not agreeing (guess he thought mine was broken?).

Funny about the bus lane. Knowing some of the bus drivers around here, they'd probably ram me out of the way. &#128514;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Folks need to understand that we are not their private chauffeur (like the woman I posted about who expected me to wait for her to grocery shop and then went nuts when I said no), we aren't employees, it's our car / property and our ultimate choices.


Yes, there's no reason they can't make a suggestion in a nice way. But to say you must do something shows a lack of respect.

While I've had worse, I understand it when you have days you can't take pax like that.
That's when you log off the app, take a break or a quick walk to revitalize yourself.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes, there's no reason they can't make a suggestion in a nice way. But to say you must do something shows a lack of respect.
> 
> While I've had worse, I understand it when you have days you can't take pax like that.
> That's when you log off the app, take a break or a quick walk to revitalize yourself.


Yep, I was done after that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Folks need to understand that we are not their private chauffeur


It's a mystery why folk think that paying us a few bucks for a ride turns us into their biotch for the duration, lol. Not the way it works at all. A better discription would be that they pay us a few bucks to tolerate them for a few minutes, and then only if they behave properly.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I can't say exactly what I would have done in that situation but one thing is for certain. That bumpy road would have really irritated me because it puts wear and tear on my car.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I can't say exactly what I would have done in that situation but one thing is for certain. That bumpy road would have really irritated me because it puts wear and tear on my car.


Many of the secondary roads are like that in Richmond, including the one he wanted me to keep driving on.

Some are described as streets but are actually alleys, barely maintained and uneven.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

That guy was a jackass. He deserved to get the boot


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> The BS we put up with for $5. You handled it well.
> Arrogant paxholes act as if we're their servants and must follow their commands.
> Grateful pax say please and thank you and show their gratitude.


Sorry but I have to disagree. I thought it was handled incorrectly. First off, the OP lied to the pax making him incredibly uncredible to the pax. He said he had to follow the GPS which we and the pax all know is false. Secondly, why would any driver not listen to the pax and get into a confrontation over a 5 min ride. That to me is poor judgement. If the pax is wrong and takes you a longer route then you make more money. And if they're right, you get them out of your car quicker. It's a win-win for the driver. And lastly, it seems like only those people with dash cams kick people out (sort of because they think they're right and justified by some footage). But in fact; most of the videos I've seen are situations that could have totally been avoided by the driver. This OP did remain calm and I commend him for that. But to lie to a pax, not make them feel comfortable while going to their house. And then kick them out for a 5 min ride that should have been controlled from the start seems assanine



Benjamin M said:


> Who knows. My wife saw this tab open and figured out what he may have been thinking. Same number of miles, about four minutes slower.
> 
> Maps wasn't showing any alternative, despite lately showing options like "11 minutes slower, no tolls". &#128514;
> 
> I know that area pretty well. And 99.9% of pax don't care and / or want to take the most direct and fastest route.


It's not about the other 99%. It's about the pax you're currently driving. I think that's the problem with how the situation was handled. Each ride is a separate ride and each pax is different and should be treated as such. Just saying


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Good job putting his dumb ass on the curb.... Next ride please ..


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. I thought it was handled incorrectly. First off, the OP lied to the pax making him incredibly uncredible to the pax. He said he had to follow the GPS which we and the pax all know is false. Secondly, why would any driver not listen to the pax and get into a confrontation over a 5 min ride. That to me is poor judgement.


There might be some truth in this, but the job can wear us down and we don't always make the right decisions, I can see where Ben was coming from.

Regardless of how he handled it, the pax was one of those "little dictators" and probably deserves to be kicked to the curb. Most *normal* pax are not going to fight the driver to go his preferred route over a 5 minute trip.

My feeling is that as soon as there is a sign of friction/disrespect like that pax displayed, the chance of a 1* is already pretty high. Might as well dump them out (even just for kicks) if you know you're getting a 1*.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uber enacted a Policy against broadcasting passengers that have been filmed.

Just Saying.


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You handled that perfectly. Good on you for following your gut and not blindly taking orders from a crazy PAX. DRIVING FOR UBER JUST SUCKS THESE DAYS. Victim of it's own success


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

After you kicked him out you should've pulled over and reported the incident ASAP. Other than that you handled the situation pretty good.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Many of the secondary roads are like that in Richmond, including the one he wanted me to keep driving on.
> 
> Some are described as streets but are actually alleys, barely maintained and uneven.


Same here, and we have so many potholes. Our city is always doing road work, but it's never done.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I thought about just continuing to follow the GPS without really saying anything because we were so close (1.7 miles) but I didn't want this guy to start freaking out on me.
> 
> I kind of wish he had called the cops. That would have been entertaining. &#128514;
> 
> ...


If he HAD called police

You would be " DEACTIVATED PENDING INVESTIGATION".


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

It's really Uber's fault for not stipulating how rides are supposed to go. It's a case of two different contexts. Pax thinks customer = king and driver feels like my car = my rules. As long as this gray area exists, trips like this will continue to cause problems for both parties.

Usually I just do what the pax wants. To me it's become sort of like a game in my mind, where if I complete the trip, I get their money, I win. So I generally go by that and am as flexible as humanly possible unless the pax is really riling me up.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You handled him very professionally. Judging by the way the car was bouncing you have some rough roads.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> Driving down the highway I get a request 15 minutes away in the direction I'm going. I go ahead and accept. Immediately I get Uber message giving a different pickup location. I don't think too much about it, but then the phone rings. I do not take phone calls while driving so I hit ignore. Another message comes in as I am exiting the highway. I take time while stopped to text the passenger and let him know I was fine with the altered pickup, but I do not take phone calls while driving and only text while the vehicle is stopped. The passenger then tries to call three times in a row. Finally, I tell him I'm cancelling the ride and he should ensure he gives the next driver the correct pick up from the get go. I didn't let him get 2 words in. Followed up with a preemptive call to Rohit, who gave me the $10.71 cancellation fee.


Finally!! A win for the good guys.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTH ...do your job quit whinning&#8230; Pax is paying for the ride ..talk about snowflakes


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Coachman said:


> This is my practice. I've never had any route that was so out of the way to make the trip a bad one. And from my experience, usually when a pax wants a specific route it's really in fact the better route.


I had a woman give a route of 40 minutes instead of the 15 minutes it would have taken. I heard it mentioned, that she did not usually take it, and that she was very short of money for the next few days. I gave her the route and 1 star for "wanted different Route".


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Knowing some of the bus drivers around here, they'd probably ram me out of the way. &#128514;


I actually had a muni bus driver as a driving instructor.

he was funny / interesting?

he told me that when cars would open the doors on the street vs sidewalk side he wouldn't give a shiet he would keep on driving and if they don't shut it then it'll just come off &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. I thought it was handled incorrectly. First off, the OP lied to the pax making him incredibly uncredible to the pax. He said he had to follow the GPS which we and the pax all know is false. Secondly, why would any driver not listen to the pax and get into a confrontation over a 5 min ride. That to me is poor judgement. If the pax is wrong and takes you a longer route then you make more money. And if they're right, you get them out of your car quicker. It's a win-win for the driver. And lastly, it seems like only those people with dash cams kick people out (sort of because they think they're right and justified by some footage). But in fact; most of the videos I've seen are situations that could have totally been avoided by the driver. This OP did remain calm and I commend him for that. But to lie to a pax, not make them feel comfortable while going to their house. And then kick them out for a 5 min ride that should have been controlled from the start seems assanine
> 
> 
> It's not about the other 99%. It's about the pax you're currently driving. I think that's the problem with how the situation was handled. Each ride is a separate ride and each pax is different and should be treated as such. Just saying


You have some good points, but if it's a minimum fare trip, long hauling is irrelevant because you'll still get the minimum fare.

So on a minimum fare trip I'd rather take the shortest, most efficient route possible. Above minimum fare I'm like @Coachman : I literally tell the pax "I'll drive in circles for 3 hours if you want me to" and that usually gets a giggle.



Invisible said:


> Same here, and we have so many potholes. Our city is always doing road work, but it's never done.


Milwaukee has a legitimate reason for potholes, called "winter". But yes I find Milwaukee roads much worse than those in Madison. Guess where the State money flows?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> too much drama. Pax want a route i give it to them; path of least resistance. and it's only temporary. A mantra I repeat in my head.


I agree with you. Kicking out a passenger over a route makes no sense at all to me. There must be someone else going on.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OldBay said:


> *as soon as there is a sign of friction/disrespect Might as well dump them out (even just for kicks)*


You offer a good illustration why many Low Skill workers
Never secure Gainful Employment
Never Can hold a regular job
Never accept the consequences for their actions

Success continually Eludes them
while in their Mind the "Culprit "
is Everyone Else

https://hackspirit.com/taking-responsibility/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber enacted a Policy against broadcasting passengers that have been filmed.
> 
> Just Saying.


This thread should probably be deleted.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> This thread should probably be deleted.


But he blurred the image of the passenger. Does that make a difference?

I really want more of these video threads. It's pretty interesting


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber enacted a Policy against broadcasting passengers that have been filmed.
> 
> Just Saying.


Tell that to the large number of YouTube channels.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> . Kicking out a passenger over a route makes no sense at all to me.


There is no way I'd do it. For me I watch the arrival ETA when I have a pax I want gone (ug, smokers breath). It's only temporary. Point A to Point B. 
I'm guessing day time pax or pax in my area are all nicely behaved. NO issues. Some chat, some don't. Most are nearly toes to curb, or I only wait a bit. The biggest annoyance is apt or condo pu when the GPS is 100% useless and you end up driving in a circle and/or calling the pax to find out where the heck they are. 
As far as backseat driving; I go by NAV, or the pax; no big deal. And sometimes I ignore the NAV because it is clearly wrong.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Tell that to the large number of YouTube channels.


IT has been noted here before.

Especially when it ( the policy) was first IMPLEMENTED.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. I thought it was handled incorrectly. First off, the OP lied to the pax making him incredibly uncredible to the pax. He said he had to follow the GPS which we and the pax all know is false. Secondly, why would any driver not listen to the pax and get into a confrontation over a 5 min ride. That to me is poor judgement. If the pax is wrong and takes you a longer route then you make more money. And if they're right, you get them out of your car quicker. It's a win-win for the driver. And lastly, it seems like only those people with dash cams kick people out (sort of because they think they're right and justified by some footage). But in fact; most of the videos I've seen are situations that could have totally been avoided by the driver. This OP did remain calm and I commend him for that. But to lie to a pax, not make them feel comfortable while going to their house. And then kick them out for a 5 min ride that should have been controlled from the start seems assanine
> 
> 
> It's not about the other 99%. It's about the pax you're currently driving. I think that's the problem with how the situation was handled. Each ride is a separate ride and each pax is different and should be treated as such. Just saying


I didn't lie to anyone. It WOULD have been a five minute trip had we stuck with the GPS but he was insisting on taking some out of the way route that would have added who knows how much more time and distance.

It's my car and my time. I didn't have the time to handle that and I didn't want to drive down crummy roads, especially after going through two tires recently.

Don't let people walk all over you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> But he blurred the image of the passenger. Does that make a difference?
> 
> I really want more of these video threads. It's pretty interesting


I've watched it twice. Both times I see the passenger's face for a short time as he's getting ready to exit the car. Don't you see that?

I can't predict how Uber will react to this thread but I would delete it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> There might be some truth in this, but the job can wear us down and we don't always make the right decisions, I can see where Ben was coming from.
> 
> Regardless of how he handled it, the pax was one of those "little dictators" and probably deserves to be kicked to the curb. Most *normal* pax are not going to fight the driver to go his preferred route over a 5 minute trip.
> 
> My feeling is that as soon as there is a sign of friction/disrespect like that pax displayed, the chance of a 1* is already pretty high. Might as well dump them out (even just for kicks) if you know you're getting a 1*.


As I've said several times in this thread - if he was proposing a valid alternative route, rather than thinking he had one (he did not, even turning on Maps himself), things may have gone differently.

I was more than happy to complete the trip, five minutes! But he decided to argue with me so out he went.

A to B, less than two miles, but from the second he got in he had to tell the "idiot" Uber driver how to go about their business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I've watched it twice. Both times I see the passenger's face for a short time as he's getting ready to exit the car. Don't you see that?
> 
> I can't predict how Uber will react to this thread but I would delete it.


Keep the thread. Dump video.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I've watched it twice. Both times I see the passenger's face for a short time as he's getting ready to exit the car. Don't you see that?
> 
> I can't predict how Uber will react to this thread but I would delete it.


Tried to blur it twice.

There are plenty of videos on YouTube, some recent, without any blurring.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> There is no way I'd do it. For me I watch the arrival ETA when I have a pax I want gone (ug, smokers breath). It's only temporary. Point A to Point B.
> I'm guessing day time pax or pax in my area are all nicely behaved. NO issues. Some chat, some don't. Most are nearly toes to curb, or I only wait a bit. The biggest annoyance is apt or condo pu when the GPS is 100% useless and you end up driving in a circle and/or calling the pax to find out where the heck they are.
> As far as backseat driving; I go by NAV, or the pax; no big deal. And sometimes I ignore the NAV because it is clearly wrong.


True story!! The Nav can be laughably bad in some situations. I even tell my some of my passengers how bad it is and get them laughing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Read your pax.


dude, path of least resistance. Imagine that you just did what the pax requested? Then figure how much time you have spent on this. How much drama averted if you did what they wanted? Such a short ride; it would have been over and no mental anguish.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> After you kicked him out you should've pulled over and reported the incident ASAP. Other than that you handled the situation pretty good.


I did, through the app


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Tried to blur it twice.
> 
> There are plenty of videos on YouTube, some recent, without any blurring.


Risky. But so is rideshare.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> True story!! The Nav can be laughably bad in some situations. I even tell my some of my passengers how bad it is and get them laughing.


Uber Nav can get you killed !

It got a female driver CAR JACKED 3 YEARS AGO IN NEW ORLEANS !

IT BROUGHT ME TO A DEAD END DUE TO CONSTRUCTION WITH HOODLUMS FORMING A GAUNTLET !

I DROVE ACROSS A PARK TO GET MY CHEERING PASSENGERS OUT IN ONE PIECE !
( NEVER ' RIDESHARE " IN A CAR THAT CAN'T JUMP SIDEWALKS!)

UBER NAV IS DANGEROUS SOMETIMES !


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> dude, path of least resistance. Imagine that you just did what the pax requested? Then figure how much time you have spent on this. How much drama averted if you did what they wanted? Such a short ride; it would have been over and no mental anguish.


Path of lease resistance was ending the trip and continuing with my evening.

Otherwise I would have been putting up with him guessing turns because he did not know where he was going while my GPS tries to figure out where the hell we're going, getting beaten to hell by potholes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> The Nav can be laughably bad in some situations


I have a lot of SFO rides. There is essentially one way to go. The NAV has me bouncing off the highway to take surface roads, when there is ONE way to get there. And then, a mile or so from the toll plaza it has me exiting again. NAV it's a bridge over water, there is ONE WAY to get there. sheesh.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Path of lease resistance was ending the trip and continuing with my evening.


it's ok if I don't agree? It was going to be maybe 6+ minutes. Take the turn he first wanted, then go back to NAV. Most likely he would have been fine. Ending the ride? To me that is serious shite. 
Really, potholes? And what would you do if his destination WAS on the road that had potholes, reject the ping?

And the uploading of the video? That is clearly not the path of least resistance.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I have a lot of SFO rides. There is essentially one way to go. The NAV has me bouncing off the highway to take surface roads, when there is ONE way to get there. And then, a mile or so from the toll plaza it has me exiting again. NAV it's a bridge over water, there is ONE WAY to get there. sheesh.


Over 2k trips on Uber alone, Google Maps has NEVER gotten me lost or significantly delayed. It has, however, routed me around traffic and hazards.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> it's ok if I don't agree? It was going to be maybe 6+ minutes. Take the turn he first wanted, then go back to NAV. Most likely he would have been fine. Ending the ride? To me that is serious shite.
> Really, potholes? And what would you do if his destination WAS on the road that had potholes, reject the ping?
> 
> And the uploading of the video? That is clearly not the path of least resistance.


Posting the video further ESCALATES the problem when all the drama could have been avoided in the first place.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> it's ok if I don't agree? It was going to be maybe 6+ minutes. Take the turn he first wanted, then go back to NAV. Most likely he would have been fine. Ending the ride? To me that is serious shite.
> Really, potholes? And what would you do if his destination WAS on the road that had potholes, reject the ping?
> 
> And the uploading of the video? That is clearly not the path of least resistance.


Sure, everyone is entitled to their opinion.

I DID take the first turn he wanted. It was the first left turn as opposed to the next one that Maps indicated, which was a straight shot.

When the video begins, I had just taken the turn he requested and was not seeing any way to reach his destination by continuing straight like he requested, so I went back to the original route that both made sense and was direct.

Yes, I've lost hundreds due to lost wages from tire damage recently from driving down roads like this one. I avoid them, usually that's not a problem.



goneubering said:


> Posting the video further ESCALATES the problem when all the drama could have been avoided in the first place.


I don't provide a name and the video is only here.

Folks, you do realize that there are several monetized YouTube channels out there with active drivers uploading videos, right??


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Wow that road sucked. Personally I think I would have stuck with that. "Sir that road is in terrible shape, we're going to use the GPS because the roads are better."

You were really calm though. Not sure if I would have booted him or not since I have yet to actually do a ride but that was the calmest GTFO I think I've ever seen. 

Please be nicer to your other drivers. Thank you. That cracked me up.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Wow that road sucked. Personally I think I would have stuck with that. "Sir that road is in terrible shape, we're going to use the GPS because the roads are better."
> 
> You were really calm though. Not sure if I would have booted him or not since I have yet to actually do a ride but that was the calmest GTFO I think I've ever seen. :smiles:
> 
> Please be nicer to your other drivers. Thank you. That cracked me up. :smiles:


Thanks. I was really hoping he would just sit back for a few minutes while I drove him to his hotel. But nope, had to cop an attitude.

I think that was the third pax to get the boot. Always very early in the trip. Always calm, even when being called names and yelled at.

Each time I've felt sorry for the next driver but I don't let people disrespect me. I tolerate a lot, but not that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It was the first left turn as opposed to the next one that Maps indicated,


Like i replied before think about how things would have worked out if you did what he wanted vs what happened. How much time would you gain back? It's temporary. They get in the car, they get out of the car. Tolerance.
Gosh, I wish back in the day when I had a user who I really disliked, but they needed me I wish I could have hit the eject button on them.

I've seen your tire saga; shite happens. I had a tire saga and it had nothing to do with RS. Just saying the path of least resistance is NOT the shortest way sometimes. Sometimes you just need to breath. Well, except if the pax has smokers breath; then breathing makes it worse..... :hungover:


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's a mystery why folk think that paying us a few bucks for a ride turns us into their biotch for the duration, lol. Not the way it works at all. A better discription would be that they pay us a few bucks to tolerate them for a few minutes, and then only if they behave properly.


They think they paid Uber, and Uber has a lot of ants or some modern day slave-drivers that are chained to their cars. NOT.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks. I was really hoping he would just sit back for a few minutes while I drove him to his hotel. But nope, had to cop an attitude.
> 
> I think that was the third pax to get the boot. Always very early in the trip. Always calm, even when being called names and yelled at.
> 
> Each time I've felt sorry for the next driver but I don't let people disrespect me. I tolerate a lot, but not that.


You didn't tolerate anything...and you You violated this person's right to annonymity by posting him on YouTube..also against Ubers policy

Pax can sue you as well


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> But to lie to a pax, not make them feel comfortable while going to their house.


So............. I see you're new to rideshare. You'll pick it up as you go along.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I've watched it twice. Both times I see the passenger's face for a short time as he's getting ready to exit the car. Don't you see that?
> 
> I can't predict how Uber will react to this thread but I would delete it.


@Benjamin M see if you can chop of the last half?

Maybe talk to admin/mod about uploading the fully blurred version?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dauction said:


> You didn't tolerate anything


Correct; that pax got the boot. No BS was tolerated on that ride.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

dauction said:


> Pax can sue you as well


under what grounds?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Like i replied before think about how things would have worked out if you did what he wanted vs what happened. How much time would you gain back? It's temporary. They get in the car, they get out of the car. Tolerance.
> Gosh, I wish back in the day when I had a user who I really disliked, but they needed me I wish I could have hit the eject button on them.
> 
> I've seen your tire saga; shite happens. I had a tire saga and it had nothing to do with RS. Just saying the path of least resistance is NOT the shortest way sometimes. Sometimes you just need to breath. Well, except if the pax has smokers breath; then breathing makes it worse..... :hungover:


You're missing the main point here. He did not know where he was going. He was guessing, needing to be in charge.

It wasn't like he said take Route B instead of A and it was a few minutes longer, it was that he was making a request to go straight down a road that was in no way a path to his destination.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Correct; that pax got the boot. No BS was tolerated on that ride.


Isn't it more trouble if a pax is kicked out and they damage the car or at best driver has to spend time with uber support trying to explain the situation before pax reports a problem?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. I thought it was handled incorrectly. First off, the OP lied to the pax making him incredibly uncredible to the pax. He said he had to follow the GPS which we and the pax all know is false. Secondly, why would any driver not listen to the pax and get into a confrontation over a 5 min ride. That to me is poor judgement. If the pax is wrong and takes you a longer route then you make more money. And if they're right, you get them out of your car quicker. It's a win-win for the driver. And lastly, it seems like only those people with dash cams kick people out (sort of because they think they're right and justified by some footage). But in fact; most of the videos I've seen are situations that could have totally been avoided by the driver. This OP did remain calm and I commend him for that. But to lie to a pax, not make them feel comfortable while going to their house. And then kick them out for a 5 min ride that should have been controlled from the start seems assanine
> 
> 
> It's not about the other 99%. It's about the pax you're currently driving. I think that's the problem with how the situation was handled. Each ride is a separate ride and each pax is different and should be treated as such. Just saying


*Just wondering, why the op/driver was not wrongfully deactivated? I was deactivated for false report of damaged headlights, while the truth was the low beam on one bulb burned out. *


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> You're missing the main point here. He did not know where he was going. He was guessing, needing to be in charge.
> 
> It wasn't like he said take Route B instead of A and it was a few minutes longer, it was that he was making a request to go straight down a road that was in no way a path to his destination.


Re: your unfortunate pax

you can reason with stupid

but you can't reason with _stubborn_ *and* _stupid_


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> @Benjamin M see if you can chop of the last half?
> 
> Maybe talk to admin/mod about uploading the fully blurred version?


Fully blurred edit should be up in a few minutes


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> You offer a good illustration why many Low Skill workers
> Never secure Gainful Employment
> Never Can hold a regular job
> Never accept the consequences for their actions
> ...


Theres no way to respond to this without pissing someone off or looking like an arrogant ahole.

You are delusional.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Theres no way to respond to this without pissing someone off or looking like an arrogant ahole.
> 
> You are delisional.


Some people wouldn't be satisfied if Ben only gave them a happy ending but I don't see that happening either.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Tried to blur it twice.
> 
> There are plenty of videos on YouTube, some recent, without any blurring.


I don't understand why you insist on making it worse for yourself. 

Now your excuse is like the bad parent who tells you "All the other Uber drivers take my 13 year old daughter."

*A new privacy policy states Uber drivers are allowed to use dash cameras and other recording devices, but they are not allowed to broadcast and post the images anywhere. (GENE J. PUSKAR / THE ASSOCIATED PRESS)

"Broadcasting a person's image, audio, or video recording is a violation of these terms and may result in loss of account access," the guideline states.*

https://www.thestar.com/news/world/...issouri-driver-posted-hundreds-of-videos.html


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Theres no way to respond to this without pissing someone off or looking like an arrogant ahole.
> 
> You are delusional.


Don't feed the troll. Hates Uber and especially drivers.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber enacted a Policy against broadcasting passengers that have been filmed.
> 
> Just Saying.


He was just testing if Uber has been treating all drivers fairly.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I don't understand why you insist on making it worse for yourself. :frown:
> 
> Now your excuse is like the bad parent who tells you "All the other Uber drivers take my 13 year old daughter."
> 
> ...


Point is that, while there may be a policy, people are actually profiting from uploading their trips. I'd think Uber would be more interested in those.

But this isn't a thread about that.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> As I've said several times in this thread - if he was proposing a valid alternative route, rather than thinking he had one (he did not, even turning on Maps himself), things may have gone differently.
> 
> I was more than happy to complete the trip, five minutes! But he decided to argue with me so out he went.
> 
> A to B, less than two miles, but from the second he got in he had to tell the "idiot" Uber driver how to go about their business.


I'm not arguing with what you did, just offering my take. I bet most of the time, you would have endured that pax, but not THIS time.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Fully blurred edit should be up in a few minutes


Why not just play the sound recording, nothing to gain to view the video.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I'm not arguing with what you did, just offering my take. I bet most of the time, you would have endured that pax, but not THIS time.


That's part of it. I wasn't in the mood for entitlement right from the door closing.

But I was completely willing to take him the next four or five minutes to his hotel. When that wasn't enough for him, he got the boot.

Offer up a route that makes even the tiniest amount of sense? Sure. Grin and bear it. Been there. Act like that and only guessing, with Maps open on your phone, no.



ntcindetroit said:


> Why not just play the sound recording, nothing to gain to view the video.


Hoping that it can be an example of how not to be the dude screaming "GET OUT OF NY CAR!!!" &#128513;


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> After you kicked him out you should've pulled over and reported the incident ASAP. Other than that you handled the situation pretty good.


If drivers have to report silly things like these, I'd keep on driving.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> That's part of it. I wasn't in the mood for entitlement right from the door closing.
> 
> But I was completely willing to take him the next four or five minutes to his hotel. When that wasn't enough for him, he got the boot.
> 
> ...


I wish more people would often work in CS space whether it's as a driver, waitress or waiter, or retail worker... just so that they learn a bit of humility and also how to treat other human beings with decency and respect and if they do those jobs and still are aholes there's no saving them.

but its also my hope people are politely declining others when they're acting like a lil B. Whenever you don't because you're afraid of a 1 star or because you don't want to "confront" (it's not confrontational if you are polite about it) then you're enabling the behavior and signaling it's ok.

some other poor sap will get the same treatment and so forth until someone slaps that lil B upside on top of their head like hey!

get over yourself.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I wish more people would often work in CS space whether it's as a driver, waitress or waiter, or retail worker... just so that they learn a bit of humility and also how to treat other human beings with decency and respect and if they do those jobs and still are aholes there's no saving them.
> 
> but its also my hope people are politely declining others when they're acting like a lil B. Whenever you don't because you're afraid of a 1 star or because you don't want to "confront" (it's not confrontational if you are polite about it) then you're enabling the behavior and signaling it's ok.
> 
> ...


If he had just chilled for the remainder of the four minutes, he would have been at his hotel.

Just watched again to confirm that the video was properly blurred. Towards the end, he asks what I suggest. Really?! "Follow the GPS and get you there in four minutes, that's what I suggest." But I basically said that.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> You mean THIS GUY ↙
> View attachment 379719
> 
> looks like a wealthy Asian Tech guy with a high priced Attorney who's reviewing the utube posted vid Frame by Frame as we speak. &#128073;Ben, u got a passport &#128077;?


Don't worry, This channel is for Uber drivers' Ed.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Fully blurred edit should be up in a few minutes


too late you already Posted a Video of the Guy &#8230; You keep making excuses that "other" people also post videos... just shows you refuse to accept responsibility for your own actions.

You kicked a passenger out because you didnt like him giving you directions... BIG DEAL .... YOU WERE IN A BAD MOOD .. .. and YOU took it out on your passenger ..kicked him out and 1 star ..

YOU were a spoiled Brat at that monment.. YOU were the "entitled one" (who thinks you deserve no one to question you)

Ben you handled it all wrong ..and went beyond by posting the video . Hopefully it doesn't come back and bite in the backside


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Actually I love it when pax bark out directions. The more convoluted, the more entertaining. At each turn I inform them how many minutes they just added to their trip by going their route. Hilarious..yeah I'm easily entertained. Lighten up Benjamin..allow room for a little chaos in your life.:biggrin:


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

dauction said:


> too late you already Posted a Video of the Guy &#8230; You keep making excuses that "other" people also post videos... just shows you refuse to accept responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> You kicked a passenger out because you didnt like him giving you directions... BIG DEAL .... YOU WERE IN A BAD MOOD .. .. and YOU took it out on your passenger ..kicked him out and 1 star ..
> 
> ...


I may not agree how Ben handle the situation overall , but I do appreciate that he remain calm and respectful. The video you can see and hear that the pax was also duck about it. So i think more duck pax should be put out on blast.



Jumpin Jim said:


> Actually I love it when pax bark out directions. The more convoluted, the more entertaining. At each turn I inform them how many minutes they just added to their trip by going their route. Hilarious..yeah I'm easily entertained. Lighten up Benjamin..allow room for a little chaos in your life.:biggrin:


I don't mind because I ask for dumb questions am I in the right lane, when do you want me to turn? What the st name? Until they say just follow the gps lol they give in.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Actually I love it when pax bark out directions. The more convoluted, the more entertaining. At each turn I inform them how many minutes they just added to their trip by going their route. Hilarious..yeah I'm easily entertained. Lighten up Benjamin..allow room for a little chaos in your life.:biggrin:


Please record and post that &#129315;.

There is satisfaction in knowing you followed their directions and they made it worse.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

dauction said:


> You didn't tolerate anything...and you You violated this person's right to annonymity by posting him on YouTube..also against Ubers policy
> 
> Pax can sue you as well


Most young Uber drivers are not worth the time and money to sue. Those retired and rich old drivers are a different story.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I may not agree how Ben handle the situation overall , but I do appreciate that he remain calm and respectful. The video you can see and hear that the pax was also duck about it. So i think more duck pax should be put out on blast.


I offered to drive him to his destination on the most direct and safest route because it was clear that he did not know what he was doing. He became argumentative. That's where I draw the line.

I drive all over my city on the daily. He was staying at a hotel. It was fairly clear that he had to be in charge but did not know the route like he thought he did.

My favorite was the woman with a stop at Trader Joe's. She expected me to wait for her to shop. I told her that's not how stops work and I couldn't wait.

She shoved her phone in my face, presumably to show the stop, and said "so this is bullshit?!"

Two minutes, across the street, she was outta there.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks. I was really hoping he would just sit back for a few minutes while I drove him to his hotel. But nope, had to cop an attitude.
> 
> I think that was the third pax to get the boot. Always very early in the trip. Always calm, even when being called names and yelled at.
> 
> Each time I've felt sorry for the next driver but I don't let people disrespect me. I tolerate a lot, but not that.


Don't feel bad , Ben. I only picked up two canceled rides from the airport, I got permanently deactivated with no chance of parole or appeal. SAD UBER! :-(


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Don't feel bad , Ben. I only picked up two canceled rides from the airport, I got permanently deactivated with no chance of parole or appeal. SAD UBER! :-(


Sorry to hear that. But I'm in no way worried about being deactivated.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You have some good points, but if it's a minimum fare trip, long hauling is irrelevant because you'll still get the minimum fare.
> 
> So on a minimum fare trip I'd rather take the shortest, most efficient route possible. Above minimum fare I'm like @Coachman : I literally tell the pax "I'll drive in circles for 3 hours if you want me to" and that usually gets a giggle.
> 
> ...


Mke probably gets more State $, but it's for the jail. &#128540;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> SAD UBER! :-(


whatevrr happened to him..


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

My car, my rules. Get out of my car, you piece of human waste!!!!
Great job!!!

Let them call the cops. This is exactly what happened to me once. When he threatened that he would call the cops, I was the one to call 911 immediately, and these were 911 officer's words, " Can the passenger hear me? Sir, that car is his personal property, leave his car RIGHT NOW!"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Modern_Slave said:


> Let them call the cops. This is exactly what happened to me once. When he threatened that he would call the cops, I was the one to call 911 immediately, and these were 911 officer's words, " Can the passenger hear me? Sir, that car is his personal property, leave his car RIGHT NOW!"


Yeah I really don't know what those people expect.

Folks like this seem to be under the impression that we're employees on the clock and have to do absolutely whatever they tell us to do. Then they eventually learn.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Don't feel bad , Ben. I only picked up two canceled rides from the airport, I got permanently deactivated with no chance of parole or appeal. SAD UBER! :-(


 SADUber was ahead of his time... he builds ridiculous crap for pax so the pax were confused or just perplexed his antics that they didn't backseat driving or had any problems.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah I really don't know what those people expect.
> 
> Folks like this seem to be under the impression that we're employees on the clock and have to do absolutely whatever they tell us to do. Then they eventually learn.


The audio/video recording is still with me. But I don't drive for Uber anymore. I drive a taxi, and my taxi has Commercial-grade cloud-connected sophisticated Audio/Video recording.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You're missing the main point here.


Nope. I got it. He wasn't familiar w the area n wanted his way. You were in a mood n not tolerating it at all. Resorted to canceling as first go-to. 
maybe he was in mood too? Not a good match, aye?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Sorry to hear that. But I'm in no way worried about being deactivated.


Apparently you have a more mature district operation near the capital. We're in a dump.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Benjamin, you have alot of patience dude! I have threatened to kick out people by saying things like, "Ma'am, do you want me to take you there, or just dump you here? Ok, so keep quite then!" Lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Nope. I got it. He wasn't familiar w the area n wanted his way. You were in a mood n not tolerating it at all. Resorted to canceling as first go-to.
> maybe he was in mood too? Not a good match, aye?


He was persistent in a bogus route and then became disrespectful.

If you want to let pax like that walk all over you, go for it.

Almost 3k trips under my belt, three ejection. I'd say those are pretty good numbers and also account for dozens of pax with attitudes or that smelled like death that I took to their destination.

He had to have it his way rather than just relax for FOUR MINUTES by the time I decided that I was just going to take the most logical route. But he could not do that. So out he went.

Oh!! And I didn't post about a guy earlier this week.

He put in the wrong address and then started saying that I was going the wrong way. "I used to be a Lyft driver" blah blah. We were two minutes from the address he entered when he started to become irate.

Parked at the pin, "this isn't right!"

Confirmed the address. "Oh, my mistake".

Called his buddy for the correct address and off we went. He apologized. And I could have kicked him out for acting the way he was, especially as I was trying to drive.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the truth is...you were tired and out of patience. You're suppose to follow their route. That is in the rules


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> He was persistent in a bogus route and then became disrespectful.
> 
> If you want to let pax like that walk all over you, go for it.
> 
> ...


3000 trips? No wonder you are a gentleman and have patience. 21,000 trips when I quit, and have had countless incidents like this. Once you reach the 10k mark, you will lose all your patience lol.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> So the truth is...you were tired and out of patience. You're suppose to follow their route. That is in the rules


Um no



Modern_Slave said:


> 3000 trips? No wonder you are a gentleman and have patience. 21,000 trips when I quit, and have had countless incidents like this. Once you reach the 10k mark, you will lose all your patience lol.


No, that was ten years in EMS. High stress without escalating.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> He was persistent in a bogus route and then became disrespectful.
> 
> If you want to let pax like that walk all over you, go for it.
> 
> ...


I have almost 3 thousand trips and never tossed anyone out. I think you get tired and make big deals out of nothing


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

True Story:
The passenger that I kicked out through 911, it was during a pool trip of 3 passengers. The passenger in the front seat was not willing to walk on his express pool. Once I kicked him out, I turned towards the other 2 passengers in the back seat, and asked them if they were willing to walk or not. 
I laughed and they laughed too Lol.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> So the truth is...you were tired and out of patience. You're suppose to follow their route. That is in the rules


Please provide those rules.

I have no problem taking the route the pax prefers, but I have a problem with a pax who tells me I must do what he/she wants. A short trip, I'd tolerate it, but a long one, no way.

When you find you're less patient, that's cue to take a break.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I have almost 3 thousand trips and never tossed anyone out. I think you get tired and make big deals out of nothing


I have almost 9k but I have kicked handful out pax out... each of them deserve it. It's your car at the end of the day. Now I don't agree with how everything was handle over a route, but everyone has their own definition of what is okay in their car. We have clowns cars because ants are cool with it. Same thing, people have different tolerance, but anyways if the rider had a better attitude , he may have continued.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

At the last second you can hear what appears to be a person yelping. 
Am I the only one that heard what sounded like a person getting ran over?
Come on @Benjamin M you left out the good part about you circling back to run the Pax over.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Iann said:


> At the last second you can hear what appears to be a person yelping.
> Am I the only one that heard what sounded like a person getting ran over?
> Come on @Benjamin M you left out the good part about you circling back to run the Pax over.


That was my app switcher launching Lyft &#128514;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Iann said:


> At the last second you can hear what appears to be a person yelping.
> Am I the only one that heard what sounded like a person getting ran over?
> Come on @Benjamin M you left out the good part about you circling back to run the Pax over.


WONT BE ANY FALSE COMPLAINTS !

THIS TIME . . . . .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I have almost 9k but I have kicked handful out pax out... each of them deserve it. It's your car at the end of the day. Now I don't agree with how everything was handle over a route, but everyone has their own definition of what is okay in their car. We have clowns cars because ants are cool with it. Same thing, people have different tolerance, but anyways if the rider had a better attitude , he may have continued.


I had every intention of continuing until he said that I had to do whatever he said. Saw that the trip had totally gone south and I don't play that way.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> *Just wondering, why the op/driver was not wrongfully deactivated? I was deactivated for false report of damaged headlights, while the truth was the low beam on one bulb burned out. *


So they were damaged headlights after all if they didn't work properly. Hence the damaged headlight report. 
Don't be that guy that drives with their brights on trying to fool people thinking you just forgot to turn them off if it's just a burnt out low beam. 
Bulbs are cheap and take a few minutes to install. If I was your pax I'd 1 star you and put a complaint as well for driving with your brights on. 
The little blue light on your dash is your brights indicator. Your pax probably seen it on the whole ride and thought you were a Massengill. 
Next time cover it at least if you're going to try and drive full time with your brights on.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I can handle myself. Calm, cool, collected.
> Would have been $3.30, probably. Was having a decent night. If he had just kept his mouth shut, he would have been at the hotel in a few minutes instead of walking out of my car.
> Hey, it is what it is. People make mistakes. He seemed to think he knew the area better than I do, he was wrong, and he copped an attitude. Peace, out. :smiles:


Polite but firm. You did nothing wrong here. Issue was entirely with the PAX. Any halfway decent person driving less than 4km would just let the driver do their thing. Seriously, maybe if he was going to the next town or something route suggestion/demands would be possible. But 'up the street' - just let me drive the car, sit back and relax already.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a psycho


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> what a psycho


Psycho? Really?

I see ego and controlling


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Polite but firm. You did nothing wrong here. Issue was entirely with the PAX. Any halfway decent person driving less than 4km would just let the driver do their thing. Seriously, maybe if he was going to the next town or something route suggestion/demands would be possible. But 'up the street' - just let me drive the car, sit back and relax already.


That's what I find so amazing. If he had just let me drive, we would have been there in five minutes or less. No tolls or anything, no traffic.

Had a similar pax. I let it go but explained to him that drivers pay for our own gas and that's why they take what he called a "crazy route" - two turns to get on the expressway, two turns to the country club.

The difference is that he had a valid route that wasn't impractical, just ineffecient.



Mkang14 said:


> Psycho? Really?
> 
> I see ego and controlling


Yeah I think psycho is pushing it


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Psycho? Really?
> 
> I see ego and controlling


I'm using the world loosely to mean- this guy has issues

Glad you put this **** face in his place

What a rude piece of shit


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> If you want to let pax like that walk all over you, go for it.


Mine don't. For sure I have more experience dealing with hard to handle people in a job where u can't just eject them as your first n only solution. Nuff said.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Mine don't. For sure I have more experience dealing with hard to handle people in a job where u can't just eject them as your first n only solution. Nuff said.


Ten years in EMS. Yeah I know nothing about it. &#128514;

Of course I had some fun drugs on hand for the worst. &#128513;

Combative diabetics with low blood sugar were the most fun. Lil old lady trying to beat the shit out of you while you try to find a vein &#128514;


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Good job, Ben. You remained calm. It's pax like that who say you must do.... who irk me. I'd never get in an U/L or taxi and be demanding. Then again I have manners.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a backseat driver. He was annoying the first couple of minutes. I just said said, "Uh-huh". Then he chilled out, and was on a call the rest of the 15 min trip.
> 
> I assumed he did that st first because I'm a woman, and ya know some guys think we can't drive. He was also Indian, so now I see it probably is a cultural thing.


I once asked a backseat driving pax if he told airline pilots which way to go. He stuttered and said "that's different." I said "how?"

He went silent and I continued on my way. MY way.

I don't think he even rated me (I expected a 1 star but didn't care). I bet he thought twice about hassling the next driver though.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> The BS we put up with for $5.


Five bucks?

Outside of NYC, you'd be hard pressed to find a single market where drivers get anywhere near $5 for a short trip like that.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Five bucks?
> 
> Outside of NYC, you'd be hard pressed to find a single market where drivers get anywhere near $5 for a short trip like that.


The BS we put up with for $3. 
Better? Or worse?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> The BS we put up with for $3.
> Better? Or worse?


It's not worth five bucks either, but it's better than three.

Over several trips that two dollar difference adds up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> The BS we put up with for $3.
> Better? Or worse?


$2.20 or so in Houston now I think.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The BS we put up with for $3.30-3.75.
Happy now?
(Tough customer)


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You handled this like a total champ. 100% class all the way. He was being a total jerk. Loved when you asked him to please be nice to drivers.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Five bucks?
> 
> Outside of NYC, you'd be hard pressed to find a single market where drivers get anywhere near $5 for a short trip like that.


Would have been $3.30, likely, and no tip


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I think it was more that he was an older gentleman that doesn't trust technology and thinks he knows better.
> 
> The major irony was that he opened Google Maps, which showed the same route, and tried to justify his choice. That's when I knew he'd be out in a minute.


I don't know why you think Google Maps is infallible. I see them making stupid routes that cost me gas and time. And as for the odd route, there may be a back alley or a side entrance he had his mind on. As for hotels being for non-local? Plenty of people are local and go to hotels: Hotels and their restaurants are staffed by locals.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LADryver said:


> I don't know why you think Google Maps is infallible. I see them making stupid routes that cost me gas and time. And as for the odd route, there may be a back alley or a side entrance he had his mind on. As for hotels being for non-local? Plenty of people are local and go to hotels: Hotels and their restaurants are staffed by locals.


He opened Google Maps himself. You can hear it telling him to take the next right when he second guessed himself, then told me to keep straight.

I know these roads, drive almost every day and about a hundred miles each. No idea what he was thinking.

I rest my case.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

_I'm galling de bolice on you!








_

F that guy and F his attitude. Bet he doesn't do that to another driver again.

God bless you, Sir, for being one of the men on this forum with an intact scrotum.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> _I'm galling de bolice on you!
> 
> View attachment 379841
> _
> ...


Thanks &#128514;

Call the popo! Call em!

That would have been entertaining


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Let pax know your policy before pickup.

In the app, under your "Profile", there's a "Share your story" section 
for pax to see. It's titled:
*"Fun fact"
"What's something that makes you unique?"*

Answer that in your profile as follows:
*"If someone argues with me about the route we're going, 
I stop the car and boot their ass out!"

(Resolved!) :laugh: *


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

what if there was a $15 surge attached to this ride? Still kick out? 

Even though you have already won the battle, you are still fighting this guy in the mental realm. The more you think about this pax, the more he wins.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

homelesswarlock said:


> what if there was a $15 surge attached to this ride? Still kick out?
> 
> Even though you have already won the battle, you are still fighting this guy in the mental realm. The more you think about this pax, the more he wins.


If I ever saw more than a $6 surge here I'd shit myself &#128514; And yes.

The more I think about this pax, the more I am glad that I handled it the way I did. I'm most definitely not the first driver that had to deal with his attitude.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah... I could never do that.
> 
> I had second hand anxiety for you. You told him to exit your vehicle before you actually stopped. What if he thumped you on the head&#129318;‍♀. I'm sure mine is the minority opinion here.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't argue, I would let him argue with the 9 mm, usually get silence after that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I wouldn't argue, I would let him argue with the 9 mm, usually get silence after that.


In this case, THAT would not be a horrible idea. Unwarranted brandishing of a firearm. Guaranteed deactivation and possibly worse.

From one armed citizen to another, please do not be stupid.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

SHalester said:


> too much drama. Pax want a route i give it to them; path of least resistance. and it's only temporary. A mantra I repeat in my head.


:smiles: This was always best served if you're doing a pool ride. Especially if it's AM rush commute. Just announce to all pax in the car that unless anyone objects, you'll be taking pax X shortcut. Mischief managed. That usually resolves the back seat driving problem. Because the Molotov cocktail of peer pressure, PC and forced civility (explicitly expressed or otherwise) from perfect strangers in the close quarters of a ride share space can be a real female dog.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> From one armed citizen to another, please do not be stupid.


Too Late


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> :smiles: This was always best served if you're doing a pool ride. Especially if it's AM rush commute. Just announce to all pax in the car that unless anyone objects, you'll be taking pax X shortcut. Mischief managed. That usually resolves the back seat driving problem. Because the Molotov cocktail of peer pressure, PC and forced civility (explicitly expressed or otherwise) from perfect strangers in the close quarters of a ride share space can be a real female dog.


I am sooooo glad we don't have pool here.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I am sooooo glad we don't have pool here.





Cold Fusion said:


> Agreed,
> your ammo budget would explode


☠☠☠&#129315;☠☠☠


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I have almost 3 thousand trips and never tossed anyone out. I think you get tired and make big deals out of nothing





Iann said:


> So they were damaged headlights after all if they didn't work properly. Hence the damaged headlight report.
> Don't be that guy that drives with their brights on trying to fool people thinking you just forgot to turn them off if it's just a burnt out low beam.
> Bulbs are cheap and take a few minutes to install. If I was your pax I'd 1 star you and put a complaint as well for driving with your brights on.
> The little blue light on your dash is your brights indicator. Your pax probably seen it on the whole ride and thought you were a Massengill.
> Next time cover it at least if you're going to try and drive full time with your brights on.


No way Jose. I'm electrical Engineer all my life. I know what I was doing if not 100% of the time. It's normal life expectancy for a car that's 15 years old or for a bulb that have been working for over 100K miles. The point is they even don't have the courtesy to call to ask if the false allegation is true or not. Guess it was Uber's building manager trying to retaliate my finding from the Freedom of Information act.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> No way Jose. I'm electrical Engineer all my life. I know what I was doing if not 100% of the time. It's normal life expectancy for a car that's 15 years old or for a bulb that have been working for over 100K miles. The point is they even don't have the courtesy to call to ask if the false allegation is true or not. Guess it was Uber's building manager trying to retaliate my finding from the Freedom of Information act.


If you were in fact deactivated for a headlight, and were unaware of the issue, I'm truly sorry. That's messed up.

Unrelated to the quoted post but hopefully you get a chuckle.

I've uploaded two public videos. The one on this thread is unlisted. Here are my only two -

First, some fun in the snow. Living in the sticks at the time. Unless a tree fell or something, it was just a farmer ineffectively plowing our road.

I always waved to the VDOT guys and even helped clear a tree once. They remembered me being cool, one summer they dumped a ton of gravel on our driveway for free.






The second video, me trying to learn how to fly an RC helicopter in an old church where I was stationed as a Paramedic, filmed by an EMT.

If you want to try flying RC helicopters, don't use the stupid training gear (indended to prevent damage from a crash). Throws the balance off.

Janice almost needed my services when I lost control near her. I later had a nice gash right next to my eye while flying another helicopter. Treated myself and didn't tell anyone &#128514;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm most definitely not the first driver that had to deal with his attitude.


You can take pleasure in knowing you'll probably be the last driver to deal with it though.

I've had pax that just started to give me an attitude about something, but bit their tongue. I suspect it was because a driver like you checked them and now they know better.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> If you were in fact deactivated for a headlight, and were unaware of the issue, I'm truly sorry. That's messed up.
> 
> Unrelated to the quoted post but hopefully you get a chuckle.
> 
> ...


Yes, they DEACTIVATED my driver account for the false report, possibly by a mysterious shopper sent out by who knows what? 
That rider in your car could be a undercover too. I don't trust Uber after they following me around in this forum. But I come back to check often as a gauge when I lost trend following to long or short the LYFT and/or UBER on the Wall Street.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> This couldn't be stated any better...From the beginning of the video when the pax tells the OP to "take a left". The driver responds by looking at his phone and saying "there's traffic, that way". Well there's traffic on every street. That's when I believe the driver put in his mind that it was his way or the highway.
> Also why accept a request if your gas is so low that you can't go an extra quarter mile? The OP may feel he did the right thing, but I feel it's important for some of us driver's to point out the flaws and not just praise his composure.


Actually, he said "take a right" - one way street. Then he said to take the left and I did.

There was no apparent plausible route other than to take the next right, then a left, and directly to his destination - 1.7 miles and 4 minutes away when I ejected him.

I mentioned my fuel level hoping that he would stop back seat driving with an attitude.

Four to five minutes, c'mon man! If he just chilled, then there would be no issue.

And by the way, I'm the "driver", the "OP", and it's my car &#128514;



ntcindetroit said:


> Yes, they DEACTIVATED my driver account for the false report, possibly by a mysterious shopper sent out by who knows what?
> That rider in your car could be a undercover too. I don't trust Uber after they following me around in this forum. But I come back to check often as a gauge when I lost trend following to long or short the LYFT and/or UBER on the Wall Street.


Tinfoil hat, my friend.

Again, sorry you were booted



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You can take pleasure in knowing you'll probably be the last driver to deal with it though.
> 
> I've had pax that just started to give me an attitude about something, but bit their tongue. I suspect it was because a driver like you checked them and now they know better.


I am hoping that Uber takes "rider behavior" seriously. When I reported it in the app, it stated that both parties must be polite. I most definitely was polite.

But we all know which way they swing.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> He opened Google Maps himself. You can hear it telling him to take the next right when he second guessed himself, then told me to keep straight.
> 
> I know these roads, drive almost every day and about a hundred miles each. No idea what he was thinking.
> 
> I rest my case.


Well, you are the one who took a fare not knowing how much your thimble of gas would get you, or on the brink over past flat tires. He could have opened the dead sea scrolls and what would it had mattered? Now, you should cancel first, and then let him go on his way. You don't goddamn play a game of mental extortion on a rider. whether they are wrong or not. Whether they are to be proven wrong or not. I used to live on a street that never showed up on maps.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Well, you are the one who took a fare not knowing how much your thimble of gas would get you, or on the brink over past flat tires. He could have opened the dead sea scrolls and what would it had mattered? Now, you should cancel first, and then let you go on his way. You don't goddamn play a game of mental extortion on a rider. whether they are wrong or not. Whether they are to be proven wrong or not. I used to live on a street that never showed up on maps.


I was one minute away and knew that it was a six minute trip.

If you want to tolerate people like this guy for a minimum fare trip, have at it. That's not how I roll.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> *both parties must be polite. I most definitely was polite.
> But we all know which way they swing.*


The paying customer ?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> I'm told Jails are full of innocent &#128519; criminals Too✔
> 
> 
> The paying customer ?


IT's because they are ignorant. Cars for average drivers are designed or certified to meet the federal standard. Vehicles in US are safe to drive even if it lose a bulb or two. This Uber Axe thinks they know more how to do safe driving with Netflex streaming.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

You're paying uber too.

you just don't "know" it.

for matching you with a paying customer they have the potential to take up to 71% or more even of your the fare cos you know

you're paid a flat rate of miles and minutes.



Cold Fusion said:


> The paying customer ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Once I kicked him out, I turned towards the other 2 passengers in the back seat, and asked them if they were willing to walk or not.
> I laughed and they laughed too Lol.


Are u able to differentiate between Nervous Laughter
and laughter to placate the insane?



sellkatsell44 said:


> You're paying uber too.
> you just don't "know" it.
> for matching you with a paying customer they have the potential to take up to 71% or more even of your the fare cos you know
> you're paid a flat rate of miles and minutes.


Who'd of Thunk it? 5 years of driving down the drain. Shocking &#129656;&#129327;&#128299;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

@Cold Fusion I don't appreciate your negativity on this and other threads.

I am asking you to exit.

Please be nicer to other members. Thank you. &#128514;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> IT's because they are ignorant. Cars for average drivers are designed or certified to meet the federal standard. Vehicles in US are safe to drive even if it lose a bulb or two. This Uber Axe thinks they know more how to do safe driving with Netflex streaming.


Wow &#128563; a headlight bulb &#128161; is bull shit.
Hey, I Bet they dumped U for reason(s) undisclosed 
because of possible litigation ✔


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> @Cold Fusion I don't appreciate your negativity on this and other threads.
> 
> I am asking you to exit.
> 
> Please be nicer to other members. Thank you. &#128514;


Nooooo hes so funny &#129315;. Just let him be.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> @Cold Fusion I don't appreciate your negativity on this and other threads.
> I am asking you to exit.
> Please be nicer to other members. Thank you. &#128514;


Your confusing negativity with reality
You see things one dimensional
Only from Your prospective
Never taking into consideration the passenger 
or anyone. It's all about U

https://www.helpguide.org/articles/mental-disorders/narcissistic-personality-disorder.htm


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Your confusing negativity with reality
> You see things one dimensional
> Only from Your prospective
> Never taking into consideration anyone else.
> ...


I genuinely do not understand people like you here or why you remain.

Sorry you were deactivated or whatever made you feel the need to troll. But for real, please move on.

Thanks


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

People get into litigation to have money and some fun! When they build a wall to separate people apart, which side you call a jail?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Are u able to differentiate between Nervous Laughter
> and laughter to placate the insane?
> 
> 
> Who'd of Thunk it? 5 years of driving down the drain. Shocking &#129656;&#129327;&#128299;


Right???

youre paying for the privilege of earning pennies.

used to be dollars but you know.

Execs gotta have their billions.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> People get into litigation to have money and some fun! When they build a wall to separate people apart, which side you call a jail?


I prefer a compilation of libations as a facilitation of my contemplation before I engage in litigation.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Right???
> youre paying for the privilege of earning pennies.
> used to be dollars but you know.
> Execs gotta have their billions.


I always say Follow the Money &#128176;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I genuinely do not understand people like you here or why you remain.
> 
> Sorry you were deactivated or whatever made you feel the need to troll. But for real, please move on.
> 
> Thanks


He needs free entertainment.

this doesn't even cost him pennies, he's being a smart ant.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I genuinely do not understand people like you here or why you remain.
> 
> Sorry you were deactivated or whatever made you feel the need to troll. But for real, please move on.
> 
> Thanks


Cold fusion is just giving a different view point. No need to call him a troll and ask him to leave because his opinion differs.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Your confusing negativity with reality
> You see things one dimensional
> Only from Your prospective
> Never taking into consideration the passenger
> ...


It's not all about U. It's all about Uber did not want to be a service provider for drivers. They want control all drivers which they will fail eventually.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> They want control all drivers


U mean like a "boss"


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Trip was six minutes, less than two miles, to a hotel. He immediately started back seat driving. I gave in and took the turn he asked me to. He wanted me to continue on his preferred route, which I guess was only because it was a straight line. Crummy secondary roads, I've been through enough tires lately. He opened Google Maps, which was what I was using for nav, and it said the same.


Whoaa!! I'm a bit late to the party. The thread is one day old and we are ten pages in.

You did well Ben. This type of situation also really hits a nerve with me. I cannot and will not entertain backseat drivers and they get very short shrift from me. Anyone who has the temerity to continue questioning my driving or navigation, usually ends up on the receiving end of a mouthful of gratitude dripping with sarcasm before being unceremoniously 'trip terminated' and rated 1☆.

At the outset, I cannot believe that people can be so rude as commence giving directions as soon as they enter the car. My first retort in this instance is "You get belted up, and I'll decide whether or not we start the trip."

If there is any further 'instructions', I will ask if they would like to swap seats. If they don't then shut up, there is one more chance and then it is trip over.

Unlike you blokes, we are on fixed fares, so we are not compensated for any time or distance outside of the original 'fixed fare'. It is therefore in a driver's interest to take the shortest, quickest route to 'beat' the fixed fare. Any know-all navigator knob who messes with the driver's system suffers accordingly. And yes, they are usually middle aged to older men.

.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> U mean like a "boss"


It's very entertaining, I watch it again. Uber rider called the driver "IDIOTS", NOT "u". The rider sure looks like he works for Uber and knows what he is talking about! I rest my case.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Cold fusion is just giving a different view point. No need to call him a troll and ask him to leave because his opinion differs.


Your second sentence, "No need to call him a troll" gave me a good chuckle. Um, he's a troll, but sometimes he's a funny one!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Your second sentence, "No need to call him a troll" gave me a good chuckle. Um, he's a troll, but sometimes he's a funny one!


What do I have to do to be called a troll? I've achieved "Uber shill" status already, but the troll label is a tough nut to crack.

Speaking of [email protected] Crack


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Are these trolls on this forum get paid like "50Cents" per post like they have in Chinese online forums? Uber should get rid of these useless trolls and make them into Safety drivers or jaywalkers to test their Autonomous vehicles.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Are these trolls on this forum get paid like "50Cents" per post like they have in Chinese online forums? Uber should get rid of these useless trolls and make them into Safety drivers or jaywalkers to test their Autonomous vehicles.


Dude they get 50 cents per post? ***Skkkrrrrrr*** (that's the sound of my tires screeching as I turn towards the nearest seaport)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do I have to do to be called a troll? I've achieved "Uber shill" status already, but the troll label is a tough but to crack.
> 
> Speaking of [email protected] Crack


You can't be a troll; you love Ubering your life away too much! &#128512;

If you want to crack the troll label, I'm sure MiamiKid, DriversAreMean or Average Person could be your mentors. You're not readyi for the level @Cold Fusion is at. &#128539;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> You can't be a troll; you love Ubering your life away too much! &#128512;
> 
> If you want to crack the troll label, I'm sure MiamiKid, DriversAreMean or Average Person could be your mentors. You're not readyi for the level @Cold Fusion is at. &#128539;


Hehe. Ok back on topic!

I may not have done what Ben did but I am proud of him for setting the rules in his car, AND sticking to his decision once he made it. And i totally get the "sometimes you're just not in the mood for this" thing.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

I love your argument: “this is my car”:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Whoaa!! I'm a bit late to the party. The thread is one day old and we are ten pages in.
> 
> You did well Ben. This type of situation also really hits a nerve with me. I cannot and will not entertain backseat drivers and they get very short shrift from me. Anyone who has the temerity to continue questioning my driving or navigation, usually ends up on the receiving end of a mouthful of gratitude dripping with sarcasm before being unceremoniously 'trip terminated' and rated 1☆.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your reply.

You mentioned fixed fares. In the past week or two, I've had several Lyft pings saying that they're "fixed" - no stops, no deviation from the nav, and the trip is being monitored. They've all been from either medical clinics or social services.

While I disagree with Lyft's "non emergency medical transport" (there's no such thing, no idea who came up with the concept), I do appreciate the fact that they're cracking down on such trips.



Selector19 said:


> I love your argument: "this is my car":thumbup::laugh:


Well, it is &#128514;

My car, my time, my gas. I hope that others consider that.



MadTownUberD said:


> Hehe. Ok back on topic!
> 
> I may not have done what Ben did but I am proud of him for setting the rules in his car, AND sticking to his decision once he made it. And i totally get the "sometimes you're just not in the mood for this" thing.


I wasn't in the mood for a pax like him on a minimum fare trip with some crazy route that made no sense. Hense the title of the thread.

It's all gravy. Took today off, back out there tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> @Cold Fusion I don't appreciate your negativity on this and other threads.
> 
> I am asking you to exit.
> 
> Please be nicer to other members. Thank you. &#128514;


Cold Fusion - _"I'm galling de bolice on you."_


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The moment you accept the ping, it's not your car. It's Uber's car. It's insured by Uber, not you. you're disposable. Go get a Tesla, Elon said Tesla autodrive or autopilot 2.0 or 3.x will drive rideshare riders w/o slave drivers. :cools:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> The moment you accept the ping, it's not your car. It's Uber's car.


Watcha smokin' son?

.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> The moment you accept the ping, it's not your car. Io slave drivers. t's Uber's car.


Don't gve Uber any ideas. If they could sell our cars tomorrow to fund SDC development, they would.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I'm using the world loosely to mean- this guy has issues
> 
> Glad you put this @@@@ face in his place
> 
> What a rude piece of shit


WHO DOESNT HAVE ISSUES ?

DRIVING UBER = ISSUES ARE FREE !


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> WHO DOESNT HAVE ISSUES ?
> 
> DRIVING UBER = ISSUES ARE FREE !


Relax Gramps


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Relax Gramps


Gramps !?


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

It could be a John meeting a prostitute at the hotel. 

I had male pax give me some crazy direction to strip clubs.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Gramps !?


All caps messages usually a sign of an old timer

Maybe not tho ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hehe. Ok back on topic!
> 
> I may not have done what Ben did but I am proud of him for setting the rules in his car, AND sticking to his decision once he made it. And i totally get the "sometimes you're just not in the mood for this" thing.


Really though?

I think the whole thing was unnecessary. I see much more potential downside then up.

Yes, this time it turned out fine. But what happens if pax scratched/punched the side of the car before he left? What if his ego gets so bruised that he puts in a false complaint. All this takes time to rectify.

Yeah Ben was all calm but people sometimes get more upset when someone says "get out" with a smile.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> In this case, THAT would not be a horrible idea. Unwarranted brandishing of a firearm. Guaranteed deactivation and possibly worse.
> 
> From one armed citizen to another, please do not be stupid.


Did I say brandishing, I just shoot their ass &#128518;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Really though?
> 
> I think the whole thing was unnecessary. I see much more potential downside then up.
> 
> ...


Ultimately, it's up to the driver to decide how to handle a situation. It was my decision, I was not concerned about him assaulting me or damaging my car. And, if he had, it would be documented.

I don't argue with pax while I am driving, period. It's a distraction and could escelate to a dangerous situation. First sign that someone is going to be a major problem, out they go. And this was the third time out of around 3k trips, not a frequent occurrence.

You have said that you "hardly ever drive". I drive almost every day for hours. I've tolerated hundreds of pax that were not pleasant. But they did not raise their voice at me, touch me, or shove their phone in my face.

It's your car and your choice. If you are afraid of picking up people or ejecting them before things get worse, RS isn't for you.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> And this was the third time out of around 3k trips, not a frequent occurrence.


Yes that IS Frequent ...every thousand rides you are kicking people out ..over 5K rides I have had 1 , City bus over 90,000 riders .. 1

And you kicked him out over very minor crap...you didn't want to listen him over directions. HE is payiing for the ride , take him the route he wants to go, is it really that difficult ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

dauction said:


> ...over 5K rides I have had 1 , City bus over 90,000 riders ..
> 
> ...you didn't want to listen him over directions. HE is payiing for the ride , take him the route he wants to go, is it really that difficult ?


Is that what you did on the city bus?

.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Is that what you did on the city bus?
> 
> .


YES ..Paratransit .. I had disabled people , autistic and others that would through a total fit if you went a way they were not use too.

You have to CONSIDER that people are not all "normal' if the ones that appear normal ..


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

dauction said:


> YES ..Paratransit .. I had disabled people , autistic and others that would through a total fit if you went a way they were not use too.
> 
> You have to CONSIDER that people are not all "normal' if the ones that appear normal ..


Interesting. So on the city bus, you took 90,000 riders whatever route they decided...

Sounds like it was a magic bus.

.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Interesting. So on the city bus, you took 90,000 riders whatever route they decided...
> 
> Sounds like it was a magic bus.
> 
> .


Really ? You have to make shit up? No one ever said that .. Just like Uber .. you take whatever route you want but when a Customer asks to take a different route ..YES we do that ..(Para Transit=DOOR TO DOOR)

That's the difference between being a professional and a driver who insist that it's his way or out of the vehicle.

Our Job is to keep DRAMA at a mininum , if a customer makes a reasonable request ..accommodate that .

Bottom Line..watch the Video ..The Passenger did nothing to warrant being kicked out of his paid ride, Ben admittedly wasn't in a good mood and he took it out on his passenger. The Problem was with the Driver , not the passenger


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

dauction said:


> That's the difference between being a professional and a driver who insist that it's his way or out of the vehicle.


Well, it is good to see you consider yourself a professional. I think you would agree that most city bus drivers, even some with such expansive experience as yourself with 90,000 riders, would agree that the route is not ordinarily open to negotiation.

There is no reason to expect that an Über trip should be any different. You pay a bus type fare, you get a bus type route.



dauction said:


> Our Job is to keep DRAMA at a mininum , if a customer makes a reasonable request ..accommodate that .


Your job might be to keep DRAMA at a minimum, mine certainly isn't. I don't get paid enough from this gig to babysit, and if a rider wants to be a DRAMA queen, I will terminate the trip and they can then be accommodated by a professional such as yourself.

.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Well, it is good to see you consider yourself a professional. I think you would agree that most city bus drivers, even some with such expansive experience as yourself with 90,000 riders, would agree that the route is not ordinarily open to negotiation.
> 
> There is no reason to expect that an Über trip should be any different. You pay a bus type fare, you get a bus type route.
> 
> ...


No I would not agree that route is not normally open to negotiation. You are commenting on a service you have little knowledge of .

Para Transit is not a "route" , it is as I posted a DOOR to DOOR service. All Roads lead home or to destination. As a Driver you are allowed to take whatever route you deem necessary , based on time of day , traffic and customer request (interesting, sounds like what we do with Uber)

You are not Babysitting , it's called Customer Service (Google and educate your self on that as well)

And all you do is lower the value of a Uber ride, Uber becomes more and more like the Old Taxis , everyone looks like they just got out of prison.(hw slouchy can I be thread) They don't know how to deal with people so they just kick them out and nobody wants to use them .

You don't get paid enough because you don't treat your customers like dirt.

appreciate the debate , but I'm off to WORK,

Have a Great Day !


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

You have a Great Day too!

We all have a hot buttons and yours is obviously being told where to go.

Hopefully, your quota will be filled today whilst you professionally keep DRAMA at a minimum. 

.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Really though?
> 
> I think the whole thing was unnecessary. I see much more potential downside then up.
> 
> ...


You and I might think what Ben did was unnecessary, but it's his car and he's the driver, and he didn't feel comfortable tolerating micromanagement. Perhaps it's my libertarian side coming out ("don't tread on me") but there have to be SOME benefits to being an IC, such as control. So yes, I'm defending his right to make the decision he did. Understand the difference?

I don't think I've ever kicked a pax out after the trip has started. I've kicked out about half a dozen BEFORE the trip started though. And one time I left a really on-drugs weirdo who didn't know what time it was (literally) at an unscheduled stop because having him in my car made my skin crawl.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

jerseyboys said:


> It could be a John meeting a prostitute at the hotel.
> 
> I had male pax give me some crazy direction to strip clubs.


Or Nicholas Cage wanting to throw the tail off.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Guess Uber does not pay enough to keep Ben happy, or the rider failed to sweeten the deal, or the rider was really a undercover from the corporate.

Anyway, If Ben does not get deactivated PERMANENTLY, I'm going to Greenlight to ask why I get permanently DEACTIVATED WITHOUT RECONSIDERATION, PROBATION OR APPEAL RIGHTS for picking up riders that were cancelled by other BEN-LIKE drivers.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Or Nicholas Cage wanting to throw the tail off.


I hate it when Nicolas Cage gets into my car. He always acts like such a cool guy and has that smirk on his face. But, I always make sure to compliment his movies.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Anyway, If Ben does not get deactivated PERMANENTLY, I'm going to Greenlight to ask why I get permanently DEACTIVATED WITHOUT RECONSIDERATION, PROBATION OR APPEAL RIGHTS for picking up riders that were cancelled by other BEN-LIKE drivers.


Why not just move on with your life? Get rid of the anger. It's not healthy.

@Benjamin M I agree wit others to remove the video.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> You have a Great Day too!
> 
> We all have a hot buttons and yours is obviously being told where to go.
> 
> ...


Just FYI 








There is a difference between paratransit and a regular bus and an Uber.

so it wasn't really fair for him or her to compare what he or she did as a para transit driver to what Ben did.

you never ever want to do that with folks that are with disabilities and of course it's gonna be different.

I had the ability to get one of those parking passes for disabled and still wasn't offered paratransit but instead taxi vouchers.

but I sure as heck was grumpy from all the chemo and probably a drama queen cos you know, constipated and um, nausea and such from the side effects. Perfectly serious. Felt sorry for my family and friends that had to put up with my behavior while I was wallowing in self pity of why me and cancer.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Our American life is driving and autonomous driving. Where do you suggest to move to? Executive suites inside??? We're hands on engineers and security analysts, drivers and riders. We're not angry - just dis-satisfied how could Uber insulted so many people that volunteered to step in while they can't produce an autonomous vehicle that is acceptable to drive on public road.

Ben, If I'm not corporate undercover to check you out, how much will you accept to keep driving happily? $5.00, $10, $25 or 100 call options or 100 PUT options on Uber or Lyft? You left a guy out in cold in a strange town with unknown crime statics because it's you car or you're turn of uber dispatched rideshare. You don't control how much to name your price, you have one task and the only one to deliver the cargo or human safely to the destination.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> There is a difference between paratransit and a regular bus and an Uber.


Thank you. I appreciate the qualification.

Post #206  says:



dauction said:


> Yes that IS Frequent ...every thousand rides you are kicking people out ..over 5K rides I have had 1 , City bus over 90,000 riders .. 1


... when challenged, the dialogue changed from, 'City bus', to paratransit. I am not disparaging the poster for his efforts with paratransit pax, I am drawing s parallel with the initially stated 'City bus'.

.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I can’t believe people are making you explain yourself. I’ve never actually booted anyone. I ditched two kids at a wawa in the middle of nowhere because one of them called me a f-ing ahole then had the balls to tell me (not ask) that we were making a stop. So I made the stop and left without them. But I like the idea that I CAN boot a pax if I don't like the way the ride is going. The dude in this video was a jackass and deserved the boot. Backseat driving to that extreme, on a 5min ride? Yea, see ya.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the qualification.
> 
> Post #206  says:
> 
> ...


I think it was the fact that all he did was drive disabled (paratransit, he even said so) should indicate to even him but I guess not, that that greaten his chances of having passengers that would act differently but still appear normal. I don't think the passenger Ben had was in any way disabled...

Not trying to be mean but they may look normal but you can tell. If it's not visible then when you talk to them, can't articulate myself well enough.

I also guess I wanted to demonstrate there are different types of disabilities-and that having a disability is no excuse for the type of behavior that the pax had. If someone was truly disabled they would probably be taking paratransit because as that person states, it's door to door and as the internet indicates, it's supplemented, so probably a lot cheaper then uber (shocker I know).



mch said:


> But I like the idea that I CAN boot a pax if I don't like the way the ride is going.


this is my understanding as well.

I had one ride... ONE where the driver was so flustered with his uber app and gps and was getting lost.. it was 2am... he asked me to give him directions from my gps.. and I didn't know and he was about to kick me out... I kid you not. And I had two choices, get out and order another uber or y'all the man off the ledge and use my horrible sense of direction with the phones gps and hope for the best.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think it was the fact that all he did was drive disabled (paratransit, he even said so) should indicate to even him but I guess not, that that greaten his chances of having passengers that would act differently but still appear normal. I don't think the passenger Ben had was in any way disabled...
> 
> Not trying to be mean but they may look normal but you can tell. If it's not visible then when you talk to them, can't articulate myself well enough.
> 
> ...


What did you do???


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mch said:


> What did you do???


I talked him off the ledge.

I used my phones gps and got us approx there and walked the few blocks over. Luckily we weren't super far.

If I was in SF I would have ordered another uber. This was a few years back and it might have been his first late night run.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wow, definitely more drama, accusations, and assumptions.

Undercover corporate, I left him in a dangerous place with "unknown crime" when it was across the street from where I picked him up, etc etc 😂 

It's very simple. I don't argue with pax while I am driving. Start showing potential for a shouting match or worse, out you go. 

He was unable to just sit back for FOUR MINUTES, raised his voice, and out he went.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Four to five minutes, c'mon man! If he just chilled, then there would be no issue.
> 
> And by the way, I'm the "driver", the "OP", and it's my car &#128514;
> 
> ...


If you had just chilled there also would have been no issue.

Maybe you should take up smoking again to relax a little. J/k!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> If you had just chilled there also would have been no issue.
> 
> Maybe you should take up smoking again to relax a little. J/k!!


I was chilled. His route made zero sense. If he had chilled and just let me drive, he would have been there in minutes.

Show me a route that's a valid alternative, no problem. Guess at one, taking crummy side streets rather than the primary road, for a trip less than 2 miles? No.

This can also be a safety concern. If he was younger, it could have been a setup to get me into an isolated area.

When I was new, had a ping from what I now know to be a high crime area to an alleyway about the same distance away. The guy was looking all over, scanning the area and my car, leaning forward and not getting out. He paused looking at my camera, muttered something, and disappeared into the dark.

So, yeah - bogus route plus attitude, not happening.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> *This can also be a safety concern. *If he was younger, it could have been a setup to get me into an isolated area.


You've stated in a number of forums, *You carry a Loaded Gun* &#128299; in the vehicle while ubering.
Who's the "safety concern" for ? You, "_older gentlemen" _(per your discription), younger?

Does Not the weapon Afford you feelings of Courage and Invincibility in populated as well as "Isolated" areas?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> You've stated in a number of forums, You carry a Loaded Gun &#128299; in the vehicle while ubering
> Who's the "safety concern" for ? You or _older gentlemen _(per your discription) ?


Read the post again.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> *This can also be a safety concern*. If he was younger, it could have been a setup to get me into an isolated area.


You've stated in a number of forums, *You carry a Loaded Gun &#128299; in the vehicle while ubering.*
Who's the "safety concern" for ? 
You
"_older gentlemen" _(per your discription)
Younger ?

*Does Not the weapon Afford you feelings of Courage and Invincibility in populated as well as "Isolated" areas?*


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> You've stated in a number of forums, *You carry a Loaded Gun &#128299; in the vehicle while ubering.*
> Who's the "safety concern" for ?
> You
> "_older gentlemen" _(per your discription)
> ...


Don't know why I'm feeding the troll.

I don't believe that I have ever said with certainty that I carry while working. Someone else on this thread says he would have pointed a gun at him, so maybe go after that guy.

It was a hypothetical based on a past experience. Those of us that Hooked on Phonics worked for would understand that.

But you spend what seems like all day, every day, bashing members on here. To what gain?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> It's really Uber's fault for not stipulating how rides are supposed to go. It's a case of two different contexts. Pax thinks customer = king and driver feels like my car = my rules. As long as this gray area exists, trips like this will continue to cause problems for both parties.
> 
> Usually I just do what the pax wants. To me it's become sort of like a game in my mind, where if I complete the trip, I get their money, I win. So I generally go by that and am as flexible as humanly possible unless the pax is really riling me up.


RideSHARE - if I SHARE something, I certainly do not welcome instruction on HOW to share.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> RideSHARE - if I SHARE something, I certainly do not welcome instruction on HOW to share.


Really an incorrect term for what this really is. I wasn't sharing a ride to my own destination, I was working.

But it's our car, our property, our decision.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> RideSHARE - if I SHARE something, I certainly do not welcome instruction on HOW to share.


It's not my fault if you don't know that you're supposed to be customer oriented. How anyone can agree with this blows my mind. Keep booting pax and see how far that gets you.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> *This can also be a safety concern. *If he was younger, it could have been a setup to get me into an isolated area.


You've stated in a number of forums, *You carry a Loaded Gun &#128299; in the vehicle while ubering.*
Who's the "safety concern" for ? 
You
"_older gentlemen" _(per your discription)
Younger ?

Does Not the weapon Afford you feelings of Courage and Invincibility in populated as well as "Isolated" areas?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> It's not my fault if you don't know that you're supposed to be customer oriented. How anyone can agree with this blows my mind. Keep booting pax and see how far that gets you.


I'm extremely customer oriented. I handled it calmly and offered to drive him to his destination using a route that made sense.

Customers can be a problem in any service industry and the employee, owner, manager, or in this case IC reserves the right to ask them to leave.

Worked retail for many years. Called security on countless people for causing a disturbance in our store, trying to run a scam, shoplifting, etc.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> I can't believe people are making you explain yourself. I've never actually booted anyone. I ditched two kids at a wawa in the middle of nowhere because one of them called me a f-ing ahole then had the balls to tell me (not ask) that we were making a stop. So I made the stop and left without them. But I like the idea that I CAN boot a pax if I don't like the way the ride is going. The dude in this video was a jackass and deserved the boot. Backseat driving to that extreme, on a 5min ride? Yea, see ya.


That's pretty much always going to happen. You'll never see a situation where everyone will agree. Also who really wants that? We dont all think the same.

Personally when I ask questions it's not to humiliate Ben but I dont see why it had to go to those lengths. I wanted to state different issues that can occur.

In summary we are not all cattle, we have our own opinions &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> In summary we are not all cattle, we have our own opinions &#128515;&#128077;


Maybe, but my opinion is always the best one so it really shocks me when people don't agree.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> That's pretty much always going to happen. You'll never see a situation where everyone will agree. Also who really wants that? We dont all think the same.
> 
> Personally when I ask questions it's not to humiliate Ben but I dont see why it had to go to those lengths. I wanted to state different issues that can occur.
> 
> In summary we are not all cattle, we have our own opinions &#128515;&#128077;


I posted this expecting some haters. But it's our decision to make.

Drove him less than a block, short trip, and I was not going to argue with him. Nothing more to it than that.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm extremely customer oriented. I handled it calmly and offered to drive him to his destination using a route that made sense.
> 
> Customers can be a problem in any service industry and the employee, owner, manager, or in this case IC reserves the right to ask them to leave.
> 
> Worked retail for many years. Called security on countless people for causing a disturbance in our store, trying to run a scam, shoplifting, etc.


Ben I think you're a good dude and I respect you. But I wouldn't have kicked this guy out, I would've just said "okay" and gone about his route. If you think about it, your post title is a good clue. You weren't "in the mood." If you're not in the mood to cater to people, sign off and go home. This gig involves kissing some ass and being flexible at certain times. This isn't about experience credentials. It's what your pax wants within reason, so it's not a big deal on a trip that is only going to be a few minutes either way. I don't argue semantics or potential traffic with pax, period.

That's not to say I don't empathize. I do. We've all had rides like this, where we're counting the seconds until pax gets out. I just think it should've been de-escalated.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Ben I think you're a good dude and I respect you. But I wouldn't have kicked this guy out, I would've just said "okay" and gone about his route. If you think about it, your post title is a good clue. You weren't "in the mood." If you're not in the mood to cater to people, sign off and go home. This gig involves kissing some ass and being flexible at certain times. This isn't about experience credentials. It's what your pax wants within reason, so it's not a big deal on a trip that is only going to be a few minutes either way. I don't argue semantics or potential traffic with pax, period.
> 
> That's not to say I don't empathize. I do. We've all had rides like this, where we're counting the seconds until pax gets out. I just think it should've been de-escalated.


It was de-escelated. I calmly asked him to leave my car because I was not going to argue with him.

I've said this countless times. Had he provided a route that was at all feasible, fine. But he was guessing on a route that I knew, from thousands of miles and trips driving my city, wasn't at all logical.

I've taken pax recommended routes tons of times. But they provided a legitimate path. Not tried to make it up on the fly like this guy was doing, opening Google Maps on his phone.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> But he was guessing on a route that I knew, from thousands of miles and trips driving my city, wasn't at all logical.


But see, that's where you lose me. It's not about what you want on a basic route that can easily be altered to suit pax needs. If you don't bend with the wind, this gig will break you. I firmly believe that.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> *I don't believe that I have ever said with certainty that I carry*


 Your own words @Benjamin M Oct 17
Quote:

_"I carry the following - my wallet, my keys, OC spray, a Leatherman, and a *9mm compact pistol with nine rounds of hollow points in a concealed holster with retention."*_
Unquote
https://uberpeople.net/threads/if-carrying-was-uber-okay.356717/post-5495725


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> But see, that's where you lose me. It's not about what you want on a basic route that can easily be altered to suit pax needs. If you don't bend with the wind, this gig will break you. I firmly believe that.


Not sure what you don't understand.

I know these streets. I drive them just about every day. Whatever crazy route he THOUGHT he knew (still have no idea) made zero sense. Driving straight on that road would have required several subsequent turns to basically get back to the ideal route.

All of this over an incredibly short trip. Not like we were going out of state or something like that.

I firmly stand by my decision. I don't argue over nonsense.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Actually I love it when pax bark out directions. The more convoluted, the more entertaining. At each turn I inform them how many minutes they just added to their trip by going their route. Hilarious..yeah I'm easily entertained. Lighten up Benjamin..allow room for a little chaos in your life.:biggrin:


I ignore the directions and later explain I thought they were on the phone...SORRRRY....LOL


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Understand the difference?


Yes I do.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> He opened Google Maps himself. You can hear it telling him to take the next right when he second guessed himself, then told me to keep straight.
> 
> I know these roads, drive almost every day and about a hundred miles each. No idea what he was thinking.
> 
> I rest my case.


I get triggered when I hear turn by turn directions from a pax phone. Those become my adventure trips..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ben,

There’s no need for you to keep justifying or explaining why you did something. Sometimes the people on this forum won’t be happy until they knock someone down and analyze it to death. 

The drivers who are ok with pax barking demands are making it more difficult for the next driver(s). Pax are guests in our cars. They need to be respectful.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> I get triggered when I hear turn by turn directions from a pax phone. Those become my adventure trips..


My favorite part was his phone echoing mine, pausing, "yeah.. straight.." &#128514;



Invisible said:


> Ben,
> 
> There's no need for you to keep justifying or explaining why you did something. Sometimes the people on this forum won't be happy until they knock someone down and analyze it to death.
> 
> The drivers who are ok with pax barking demands are making it more difficult for the next driver(s). Pax are guests in our cars. They need to be respectful.


Agreed. But an open dialog is OK, as is constructive criticism.

Definitely a teachable moment. How to eject a pax without losing it, risk management (not taking a side street blindly or arguing), and knowing your area.

I took yesterday and today off. Starting fresh tomorrow. Rainy Friday and Saturday, always good for business. 

Don't be this guy &#128514;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I was always taught your feelings are not important if you're doing something for money. I know that's not trendy in 2019 or whatever, but I feel like rideshare = getting shit on and you have to take it on the chin if you plan on doing it a while.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I was always taught your feelings are not important if you're doing something for money. I know that's not trendy in 2019 or whatever, but I feel like rideshare = getting shit on and you have to take it on the chin if you plan on doing it a while.


And I agree. I draw the line with a pax that wants to be argumentative and disrespectful. 3 out of nearly 3k. Boy the shit I've put up with, counting down the seconds. But they weren't arguing with me while I was trying to drive.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Agreed. But an open dialog is OK, as is constructive criticism.
> 
> Definitely a teachable moment. How to eject a pax without losing it, risk management (not taking a side street blindly or arguing), and knowing your area.
> 
> I took yesterday and today off. Starting fresh tomorrow. Rainy Friday and Saturday, always good for business. :smiles:


That's good you're taking a break,

I've decided to try to take a break from this forum. After reading another disturbing thread yesterday where a member sent another one a racist comment, this forum doesn't seem to have the camaraderie anymore. Best of luck finding a new apt. Now get back in the HC field. &#128512;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That's good you're taking a break,
> 
> I've decided to try to take a break from this forum. After reading another disturbing thread yesterday where a member sent another one a racist comment, this forum doesn't seem to have the camaraderie anymore. Best of luck finding a new apt. Now get back in the HC field. &#128512;


Thanks. The apartment search is ongoing and depressing.

Not sure I'll return to the field. I'm content driving for now but I am trying to get my head back in the game.

Bottom line, every job has bad days. Shit like this compared to what I dealt with as a medic? Please.

And yes, this site is unfortunately a downer.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've worked at the same place since Jan 2008 and pretty much grew up there. Customer service is a huge deal in corp world. If you cant work with another person/team and you ruin relationships between departments you are not lasting long. We cant walk away, give them the boot.

Going out of my way to help someone who needs it and seeing it through to the end is my speciality. I've logged on weekends, afterwork and I tell them not to worry, I will make sure everything is fixed, even if it's out of my scope. Makes me feel good. 

Doing uber I equate a frowny face pax to a frowny face manager. But they are 2 different jobs. It's hard to go against my instinct of making things better. I feel some others in a similar field may have the same feelings.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I've worked at the same place since Jan 2008 and pretty much grew up there. Customer service is a huge deal in corp world. If you cant work with another person/team and you ruin relationships between departments you are not lasting long. We cant walk away, give them the boot.
> 
> Going out of my way to help someone who needs it and seeing it through to the end is my speciality. I've logged on weekends, afterwork and I tell them not to worry, I will make sure everything is fixed, even if it's out of my scope. Makes me feel good.
> 
> Doing uber I equate a frowny face pax to a frowny face manager. But they are 2 different jobs. It's hard to go against my instinct of making things better. I feel some others in a similar field may have the same feelings.


I worked retail for about eight years without any issues. I was a Paramedic for ten years and dealt with the absolute worst with professionalism, high stress situations to the max.

I've ejected three people from my own car doing RS. That doesn't make me bad at this or translate to poor service.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I worked retail for about eight years without any issues. I was a Paramedic for ten years and dealt with the absolute worst with professionalism, high stress situations to the max.
> 
> I've ejected three people from my own car doing RS. That doesn't make me bad at this or translate to poor service.


Just giving where I come from. I am not to proud to go out of my way to fix a situation instead of tossing it to the curb. I've seen time and time again this attitude pay off.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Just giving where I come from. I am not to proud to go out of my way to fix a situation instead of tossing it to the curb. I've seen time and time again this attitude pay off.


You've stated that you "hardly ever drive", your CR is around 10%. Why is that?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You've stated that you "hardly ever drive", your CR is around 10%. Why is that?


Because I'm the PM for a major project at work. This has taken so much of my time and energy. In fact the new system rolls out tomorrow. I'm hoping the release can go smoothly and I'll be back to more uber hours after thanksgiving.

Even still I've been able to log in hours. I guess that's my commitment to uber &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Because I'm the PM for a major project at work. This has taken so much of my time and energy. In fact the new system rolls out tomorrow. I'm hoping the release can go smoothly and I'll be back to more uber hours after thanksgiving.
> 
> Even still I've been able to log in hours. I guess that's my commitment to uber &#128515;&#128077;


That's cool but 10% CR? What was wrong with those trips?


----------



## ninfiction (Dec 6, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I firmly stand by my decision. I don't argue over nonsense.


13 pages later, still arguing.

You didn't want someone in your car, you kicked them out. Who cares. You're an independent contractor do whatever you want. Why this is 13 pages long boggles my mind.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ninfiction said:


> 13 pages later, still arguing.
> 
> You didn't want someone in your car, you kicked them out. Who cares. You're an independent contractor do whatever you want. Why this is 13 pages long boggles my mind.


Not arguing. It's 13 pages long because it was featured and there are a lot of opinions on both sides.

It's all gravy


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> So the truth is...you were tired and out of patience. You're suppose to follow their route. That is in the rules


Where?


----------



## ninfiction (Dec 6, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Not arguing.


Still arguing....

Sorry, just amusing myself.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ninfiction said:


> Still arguing....
> 
> Sorry, just amusing myself.


I'm not arguing. This is a debate! &#128514; &#128540;


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> The moment you accept the ping, it's not your car. It's Uber's car. It's insured by Uber, not you. you're disposable. Go get a Tesla, Elon said Tesla autodrive or autopilot 2.0 or 3.x will drive rideshare riders w/o slave drivers. :cools:


Maybe your car.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm extremely customer oriented.
> 
> I handled it calmly and offered to drive him to his destination using a route that made sense.
> 
> ...


That's been my impression of you up until I saw this thread. It's why I'm baffled why you spiked the ball this time over such a trivial issue.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> It's not my fault if you don't know that you're supposed to be customer oriented. How anyone can agree with this blows my mind. Keep booting pax and see how far that gets you.


You are confused brah...I've never booted a pax


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> That's been my impression of you up until I saw this thread. It's why I'm baffled why you spiked the ball this time over such a trivial issue.


For the millionth time. Because he had no valid suggestions for a route, it was four minutes away at the point of the start of the video, and he became argumentative. I don't tolerate that in my car.

It's on the pax. Sit down and enjoy a five to six minute trip or insist on a route that he is guessing on and then cop an attitude. Would have been a non issue if he just let me drive to his destination down the road.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> That's good you're taking a break,
> 
> I've decided to try to take a break from this forum. After reading another disturbing thread yesterday where a member sent another one a racist comment, this forum doesn't seem to have the camaraderie anymore. Best of luck finding a new apt. Now get back in the HC field. &#128512;


The Ignore feature is designed for the few bad apples here. I use it often and have eventually seen the mods get rid of racists and other people who enjoy creating havoc.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

It's actually a really good topic, very divisive because it's so 50/50 in terms of whether people would have handled it like Ben or sucked it up. Aside from the worthless trolls who lack the proper IQ to try and butt in, it's good stuff.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That's good you're taking a break,
> 
> I've decided to try to take a break from this forum. After reading another disturbing thread yesterday where a member sent another one a racist comment, this forum doesn't seem to have the camaraderie anymore. Best of luck finding a new apt. Now get back in the HC field. &#128512;


:frowner:

But you gotta do what you gotta do. Hopefully I'm still around when you get back from your break.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> For the millionth time. Because he had no valid suggestions for a route, it was four minutes away at the point of the start of the video, and he became argumentative. I don't tolerate that in my car.
> 
> It's on the pax. Sit down and enjoy a five to six minute trip or insist on a route that he is guessing on and then cop an attitude. Would have been a non issue if he just let me drive to his destination down the road.


You gave bad Customer Service but you got a Featured Thread so you win the day in the mind of some posters.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mch said:


> :frowner:
> 
> But you gotta do what you gotta do. Hopefully I'm still around when you get back from your break.


Say what? I'm driving tomorrow &#128514;



goneubering said:


> You gave bad Customer Service but you got a Featured Thread so you win the day in the mind of some posters.


Most definitely did not give bad customer service. However, I did eject a bad customer from my car.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Say what? I'm driving tomorrow &#128514;
> 
> 
> Most definitely did not give bad customer service. However, I did eject a bad customer from my car. :smiles:


Can pax see your eyes through the rear view mirrior?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Say what? I'm driving tomorrow &#128514;


I was talking to @Invisible ding dong &#128514; j/k

I'm on your side with this. I'm at my posting limit though and I just burned another one answering you. That's why I called you a ding dong:smiling:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Can pax see your eyes through the rear view mirrior?


Do what?

Still waiting on your explanation on your 10% cancel rate. Seems like bad customer service to me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Do what?
> 
> Still waiting on your explanation on your 10% cancel rate. Seems like bad customer service to me.


Are you getting smart with me &#129300;.

I think a lot of people agree with you. So dont worry about my sad little opinion.

But maybe just maybe the pax sensed attitude through body language. When I say this best believe I do that and so do others, intentional or not. For example, sometimes if I'm annoyed I roll my eyes without realizing. I've been called out on it. If I do catch myself doing it I try damage control.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you getting smart with me &#129300;.
> 
> I think a lot of people agree with you. So dont worry about my sad little opinion.
> 
> But maybe just maybe the pax sensed attitude through body language. When I say this best believe I do that and so do others, intentional or not. For example, sometimes if I'm annoyed I roll my eyes without realizing. I've been called out on it. If I do catch myself doing it I try damage control.


You keep avoiding that question.

The pax had an attitude with me the second he entered my car. Read his body language and listen to what he said.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You keep avoiding that question.
> 
> The pax had an attitude with me the second he entered my car. Read his body language and listen to what he said.


The cancel rate? Not avoiding for any reason but dont want to go back and check why they were cancelled in my app. But I will tell you 100% the cancel happend before they got in. Maybe I accidentally accepted.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> This gig involves kissing some ass and being flexible at certain times.


Being flexible I have no problem with. I don't, however, "kiss ass". Never have, never will. Perhaps it had some impact on my career, but my values are important to me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> The cancel rate? Not avoiding for any reason but dont want to go back and check why they were cancelled in my app. But I will tell you 100% the cancel happend before they got in. Maybe I accidentally accepted.


10% is impressive. You mentioned customer service, canceling rides that you accepted to that degree isn't helping the customer. That's my point.



welikecamping said:


> Being flexible I have no problem with. I don't, however, "kiss ass". Never have, never will. Perhaps it had some impact on my career, but my values are important to me.


This is where I am coming from, exactly


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Being flexible I have no problem with. I don't, however, "kiss ass". Never have, never will. Perhaps it had some impact on my career, but my values are important to me.


Really? Never? Look, as much as I'm sure we all like coming off as alphas on the internet we all do it from time to time. Who hasn't at least felt a big tip in the air and hammed it up a little? Not once though? Ok.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I know, it sounds bizarre that a person would not be driven to acts by greed.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> 10% is impressive. You mentioned customer service, canceling rides that you accepted to that degree isn't helping the customer. That's my point.


Cancel rate is high because number of overall rides was low this month. Math my dear.

If I cancel a minute after accepting and they are instantly connected with someone else I dont know if I would qualify that as bad customer service. In any case, I never pretend to be perfect if you do qualify that as bad customer service.

The kicking out of the car I feel should be reserved for the worst situations (my opinion). If that time comes for me again, I wish I have the courage to do as you did.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Cancel rate is high because number of overall rides was low this month. Math my dear.
> 
> If I cancel a minute after accepting and they are instantly connected with someone else I dont know if I would qualify that as bad customer service. In any case, I never pretend to be perfect if you do qualify that as bad customer service.
> 
> The kicking out of the car I feel should be reserved for the worst situations (my opinion). If that time comes for me again, I wish I have the courage to do as you did.


Fair enough


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I've said it before, Ben could cure cancer and over 50% of UP would reply with, "Damn it Ben!"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I've said it before, Ben could cure cancer and over 50% of UP would reply with, "Damn it Ben!" :smiles:


Not everyone can be as lovable as you VanGuy &#129392;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I am adorable too.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I've said it before, Ben could cure cancer and over 50% of UP would reply with, "Damn it Ben!" :smiles:


Ain't that the truth &#128514;

I'm one of the more open members here. I have to be because that's just me. Definitely opens up the door for backlash.

Gotta be me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Ben could cure cancer and over 50% of UP would reply with, "Damn it Ben!"


i wouldn't. I'd say 'does it cure prostate cancer?' If so, I need it. :biggrin:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> i wouldn't. I'd say 'does it cure prostate cancer?' If so, I need it. :biggrin:


I hear you, brother. Wish I could have helped my Dad, but he's still kicking.

How's the battle going?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> How's the battle going?


technically the battle has not started yet. Active monitoring. Finder up wazu, blood test, images, etc. TMI, but u did ask.  
So, yeah, if any uber driver cured cancer I'd be first in line. :coolio:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Being flexible I have no problem with. I don't, however, "kiss ass". Never have, never will. Perhaps it had some impact on my career, but my values are important to me.


When people see "kissing ass" they immediately imagine the worst scenarios. For example a guy that worked with us that would say "what kind of coffee you want boss". Then go out and buy coffee for the managers when his job was something completely different.

There are ways you can kiss ass without it being obvious and getting the benefits like bruh mentioned. I guess thinking about it, this in itself is a skill.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> technically the battle has not started yet. Active monitoring. Finder up wazu, blood test, images, etc. TMI, but u did ask.
> So, yeah, if any uber driver cured cancer I'd be first in line. :coolio:


Yeah, I know the drill and have a past in health care.

Dad had the pleasure of a med student performing his biopsy. Attractive young woman and her first time. Not exactly his ideal idea of a date &#128514;

Wish you well. Hoping that I don't follow that path. But odds aren't looking great.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Dad had the pleasure of a med student performing his biopsy


we have drifted horribly off topic.  
btw, for everybody else a prostate biopsy is, I think, the most embarrassing procedure EVER. :roflmao:


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

There is good customer service, and then there is kissing ass. One requires patience and skill, the other does not.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> we have drifted horribly off topic.
> btw, for everybody else a prostate biopsy is, I think, the most embarrassing procedure EVER. :roflmao:


Exactly what my Dad said. Especially in his situation &#128514;

Butt (har har) thanks to screening and successful surgery, he's still alive.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> There is good customer service, and then there is kissing ass. One requires patience and skill, the other does not.


Very black and white.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> There is good customer service, and then there is kissing ass. One requires patience and skill, the other does not.


Yeah, I don't kiss ass. Never have, never will.



Mkang14 said:


> Very black and white.


You primarily work in IT (another chapter of my life).

Right now, I primarily drive.

Maybe not pass judgement on how full time drivers operate when you seldom drive?

Just a friendly thought.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The thing is the very low pay for these trips (two miles) also affect our moods where we just aren't in the mood to take the crap. Passengers don't understand this but maybe they would if they knew we got $3-$4 for these trips.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You primarily work in IT (another chapter of my life).
> 
> Right now, I primarily drive.
> 
> ...


His statement was very black and white as was yours. All ass kissing is bad. Did I curse him out for it? No. But I think there are grey areas.

You are saying my opinion doesn't matter. Even though I've gone through several challenges as a uber driver and have driven 2/3 of the number of rides you have.

Also your thought wasnt friendly. Very fake with a fake happy face at the end.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm...should have shuffled.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Mmmm...should have shuffled.


Alex, "Topics I won't discuss here" for $300 &#128514;


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> The kicking out of the car I feel should be reserved for the worst situations (my opinion). If that time comes for me again, I wish I have the courage to do as you did.


Once oyu say "No" to the passenger for any reason they are probably going to give you a 1* and might even report you for "Safety". So why do anythign for them at that point? Just get them out. I've learned this the hard way. I've had to say no to say 5 people and then still took the trip with 4...the trip went great otherwise but them WHAM! 1* and three (the max) false reports. That's what I got for trying to be human.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I also like in the thumbnail of the video that the guy has the "WTF don't you see that I'm an entitled suburban commuter here?!" pose with his hands and cell phone.










"I need service here! You're the only driver I've ever had that didn't service me!"


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Look at his face, that pic is very clear. He's been recently serviced, by something yay big.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Look at his face, that pic is very clear. He's been recently serviced, by something yay big. :smiles:


Oh lord. I edited the video at least three times to cover his face.

Unless you mean mine? Which is randomly blurred at the end &#128514;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh lord. I edited the video at least three times to cover his face.
> 
> Unless you mean mine? Which is randomly blurred at the end &#128514;


Bwahahaha, I should have quoted GTown Driver a couple posts above. But yeah I saw the original with the quick peak of face from your video and that guy totally needed a servicing. Maybe that's why he wanted you to go down the alley.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

what an annoying passenger for a 5 minute ride........he deserved the kick out........


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> what an annoying passenger for a 5 minute ride........he deserved the kick out........


When you're having a bad day just hope you have me as a driver or else....


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Btw when I say ass kissing I just mean like "what's your major? That's so cool" or "is it warm enough in here?" Having learned how many drivers work in mandatory stony silence my definition has changed a little. 

The only pax I booted was literally kicking my seat and ordering me to speed up. It was surreal and created a dangerous situation. Had no choice.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Btw when I say ass kissing I just mean like "what's your major? That's so cool" or "is it warm enough in here?" Having learned how many drivers work in mandatory stony silence my definition has changed a little.
> 
> The only pax I booted was literally kicking my seat and ordering me to speed up. It was surreal and created a dangerous situation. Had no choice.


That story actually reminds me of similar pax that I haven't kicked out, same scenario. I shared a story on this thread about such a case.

Thinking about my customer service doing this since it has been brought into question.


Before I stopped driving past 8 or 9 pm, I helped a pax get his buddy inside safely because he was too drunk to walk 
I have loaded and unloaded countless trunks of groceries, including walking up two flights and into a college dorm 
I watched a cancer patient almost fall over trying to get into her apartment in a public housing development, rushed to help her. Same trip, found a lost item and backtracked to put it on her doorstep, didn't collect a fee
I have waited patiently for long stops because the pax needed to fetch something or had to turn around at the last minute because they forgot to lock the door or whatever 
I have tolerated pax who wreaked of whatever, leaving stains in my car
I have followed many pax routes because they made sense, although not the most efficient or timely. 
How many of you here would wait to make sure your pax got into their apartment safely? Carried groceries?

Bottom line, don't argue with a pax if they're being confrontational. End the ride.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Bottom line, don't argue with a pax if they're being confrontational


amen. but not the kicking out part. It's temporary. View the ETA and be happy they get out. Less drama and path of least resistance. And no, that is not kissing ass. it's dealing with a problem paying customer.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> amen. but not the kicking out part. It's temporary. View the ETA and be happy they get out. Less drama and path of least resistance. And no, that is not kissing ass. it's dealing with a problem paying customer.


Minimum fare no matter how you slice it. Route he wanted was bogus. I would have had him there in four minutes had he not 
became an issue. Four minutes! &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Four minutes!


vs how much time you spent on this thread, the video editing, uploading etc etc. Path of least resistance. Pretend it is a W2 job and you have no ability to eject the paying customer because if you did, you would be fired.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> vs how much time you spent on this thread, the video editing, uploading etc etc. Path of least resistance. Pretend it is a W2 job and you have no ability to eject the paying customer because if you did, you would be fired.


But it's not a W2. I'm an IC and it's my car.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try decaf.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Being flexible I have no problem with. I don't, however, "kiss ass". Never have, never will. Perhaps it had some impact on my career, but my values are important to me.


I have. I can kiss ass w the best of them.



UbaBrah said:


> Really? Never? Look, as much as I'm sure we all like coming off as alphas on the internet we all do it from time to time. Who hasn't at least felt a big tip in the air and hammed it up a little? Not once though? Ok.


100%


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> But it's not a W2. I'm an IC and it's my car.


yes, yes I did say 'pretend'. Go to, imho, is not to eject. but I know there are drivers who don't tolerate much and canceling is their go to. 
Takes a great deal of experience and patients to deal with a difficult person (notice I said person). Some of us have had long careers dealing with such type of people. We had to deal, didn't have option to 'nuke' them once something went sideways. 
Kinda like being married? Go to shouldn't be 'divorce'. -o:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Some of us have had long careers dealing with such type of people. We had to deal, didn't have option to 'nuke' them once something went sideways.


Did you miss the ten years as a Paramedic?

How many times have you had to explain why a loved one died? Or tolerate a person with an altered mental status, trying to help them while they fight you?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/an-old-lady-pinged-me-the-other-day.362813/post-5585490
We're getting divorced because she asked for an aux cord on the honeymoon.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Did you miss the ten years as a Paramedic


I didn't. 
And I could not do that job. Wife unit is a sonographer; scans dudes and women parts (would go into detail but the porno brigade would wake up)
This is RS, different animal. We have the paying customer for such a short period of time. Canceling, to me, would be you fear for your life. An annoyed pax or annoyed driver isn't enough. Suck it up, complete the ride. move on. Less drama that way, yeah? Less head space, that way? Less emotional stress that way?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I didn't.
> And I could not do that job. Wife unit is a sonographer; scans dudes and women parts (would go into detail but the porno brigade would wake up)
> This is RS, different animal. We have the paying customer for such a short period of time. Canceling, to me, would be you fear for your life. An annoyed pax or annoyed driver isn't enough. Suck it up, complete the ride. move on. Less drama that way, yeah? Less head space, that way? Less emotional stress that way?


That's your opinion and I have mine.

We're independent contractors. And it's perfectly acceptable to cancel a trip if we are not comfortable.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> But it's not a W2. I'm an IC and it's my car.


*It's Uber's customer. *

Here's what's bad. You missed a great teaching opportunity for this annoying rider because you provided horrible Customer Service. Instead of handling the situation correctly you made a customer so angry he threatened to call the cops on you. SMH.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

You did the right thing, Benjie! 👍


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> And it's perfectly acceptable to cancel a trip if we are not comfortable.


agree to disagree. Threshold has to be higher b4 having a meltdown.


----------



## The Devil (Nov 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are my hero sir!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> He appears to be an Indian guy. Indian men love to give directions. I almost expect it at this point.


True story!! It's a cultural thing.

I had an Indian rider this week. He gave me directions twice on the trip so I kicked him out of my car.

No I didn't. I took him to his destination.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Devil said:


> You are my hero sir!


@goneubering heres another one


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

sir you were wrong.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben the whole time it looks like you wanna backhand his dumb ass, with the ring hand to boot.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

*Passenger was lucky considering the arsenal* @Benjamin M has On his person

Quote: _"I carry the following - my wallet, my keys, OC spray, a Leatherman, and a 9mm compact pistol with nine rounds of hollow points in a concealed holster with retention." _Unquote

https://uberpeople.net/threads/if-carrying-was-uber-okay.356717/post-5495725


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Once oyu say "No" to the passenger for any reason they are probably going to give you a 1* and might even report you for "Safety". So why do anythign for them at that point? Just get them out. I've learned this the hard way. I've had to say no to say 5 people and then still took the trip with 4...the trip went great otherwise but them WHAM! 1* and three (the max) false reports. That's what I got for trying to be human.


You should know by now. *No good deed goes unpunished. *



Diamondraider said:


> I ignore the directions and later explain I thought they were on the phone...SORRRRY....LOL


This is a devious yet GREAT solution!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> :frowner:
> 
> But you gotta do what you gotta do. Hopefully I'm still around when you get back from your break.


You better not leave! Your posts cracks me up.

I just had to post about this guy and then I'm taking my hiatus.

About 5:40am, I go to a street with several apartments. I thought I was picking up someone I picked up this week with the same name and by the same apartment, but it's someone else.

Instead, I get this guy who makes me wait minutes, my pet peeve, especially early am. 
He's quiet for the ride, but as we get closer to the destination, he starts telling me which streets to turn. I tell him thanks, but I know the area.

A block from his destination I ask him if he wants the main entrance since they're several. He says no, the back. But there are several entrances in the back down the street I turned. There are several entrances in back. Then he says to stop here, so I stop. Then he says, no the next one. I go to the next one, and he shouts, "No the one after". The car is behind me I'm sure is pissed st me. I never 1 starred someone so quick.

I've given less than 10 1 stars out of 1450 rides between U/L in 8 mo's. It felt good! Some of these pax and the long days wear me you. You all can save the "get a job". I know!


----------



## Lester Crowley (Jun 7, 2015)

You handled that like a pro, sir. 



Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Passenger was lucky considering the arsenal @Benjamin M has On his person


You seem to have an unhealthy obsession about this. Is that because your deactivation was related to a firearms incident with a pax?

.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Not sure what you don't understand.
> 
> I know these streets. I drive them just about every day. Whatever crazy route he THOUGHT he knew (still have no idea) made zero sense. Driving straight on that road would have required several subsequent turns to basically get back to the ideal route.
> 
> ...


There is another job that have "Know your customer" as written rule. 
PPL in America carry thinking they know their customer(s) need a lesson from ppl that carry.



ninfiction said:


> 13 pages later, still arguing.
> 
> You didn't want someone in your car, you kicked them out. Who cares. You're an independent contractor do whatever you want. Why this is 13 pages long boggles my mind.


It was a mistake to get into an uber car that have attitude. I'm willing to drive Uber for fun. I'm not taking an Uber as it's potentially stuffed with immature driver(s).


----------



## Yrock7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> You offer a good illustration why many Low Skill workers
> Never secure Gainful Employment
> Never Can hold a regular job
> Never accept the consequences for their actions
> ...


Love this article, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> You better not leave! Your posts cracks me up.
> 
> I just had to post about this guy and then I'm taking my hiatus.
> 
> ...


Nah, I don't plan on going anywhere unless I get the boot


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Anyway this rider was annoying especially when you're low on gas. I personally would have tried to complete a 5 min trip. I'm not sure if I would have taken his hellish directions though.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Anyway this rider was annoying especially when you're low on gas. I personally would have tried to complete a 5 min trip. I'm not sure if I would have taken his hellish directions though.


As @Diamondraider already said the best solution is to ignore back seat drivers.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

goneubering said:


> As @Diamondraider already said the best solution is to ignore back seat drivers.


I grew up with 5 sisters. You learn quickly how to handle these.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Anyway this rider was annoying especially when you're low on gas. I personally would have tried to complete a 5 min trip. I'm not sure if I would have taken his hellish directions though.


I was fully intending to complete the trip until he began to argue with me.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Oh great. A brand new troll just to help keep this thread alive.





Benjamin M said:


> That story actually reminds me of similar pax that I haven't kicked out, same scenario. I shared a story on this thread about such a case.
> 
> Thinking about my customer service doing this since it has been brought into question.
> 
> ...


I usually end(I mean I cancel) the ride and drive them to the destination, so they know I've power to end the ride next time. Did I forget to mention, I got a tip in the app next day when I check the payout. It was weird. Cause I email the support to tell them how I cancel the ride and need to adjust fare, They would not reimburse my mileage and time.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I was fully intending to complete the trip until he began to argue with me.


Would you of Shot the "older gentleman" in the Face
with your self professed Gun &#128299; if he didn't acquiesce to ur demand?

@Benjamin M Quote: _"I carry the following - my wallet, my keys, OC spray, a Leatherman, and a 9mm compact pistol with nine rounds of hollow points in a concealed holster with retention." _Unquote
https://uberpeople.net/threads/if-carrying-was-uber-okay.356717/post-5495725
just askin dude, Please Don't throw me out, shoot, wallet, key, OC or "leatherman" Me &#129402; ‼


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Would you of Shot the "older gentleman" in the Face
> with your self professed Gun &#128299;?
> 
> @Benjamin M Quote: _"I carry the following - my wallet, my keys, OC spray, a Leatherman, and a 9mm compact pistol with nine rounds of hollow points in a concealed holster with retention." _Unquote
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/if-carrying-was-uber-okay.356717/post-5495725


His answer was in your quote


I carry the following - my wallet, my keys, OC spray, a Leatherman, and a 9mm compact pistol with nine rounds of hollow points in a concealed holster with retention.
*I forget about everything that I am carrying unless I need it. Wallet and Leatherman are used daily.*


*Forgetting that it's there is important. I will use other means first. Deescalate situations or avoid them entirely. Use OC spray. Run. When all else fails, it's an option on my waistband. A tool like everything else I carry daily*


So yeah, he decide to cancel on the pax. If the pax actually went cray cray he will use other means but firearm is last Resort






Sigh.

Editing on mobile sucks but that's my "computer"


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> *His answer was in your quote*


Thx U "Counselor" @sellkatsell44 . Prudent for @Benjamin M to secure Legal Representation , Unfortunately, like his service level, he may of fallen short.

sad


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Thx U "Counselor" @sellkatsell44 . Prudent for @Benjamin M to secure Legal Representation , Unfortunately, like his service level, he may of fallen short.
> 
> sad


Not "counselor" merely just stating what you brought up.

It's one thing to legit have a reasonable conversation with someone about their actions and asking or questioning it based on the past. On a respectful basis and not a "I'm trying to prove I'm hero to the pple way stand up for the person perceived to be victim" just cos I want to be known as that person.

it's another to bring it up but not recognize that the "evidence" you so kindly took the time to dig up, supports the opposite of what you're trying to accomplish.

that's all.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> I usually end(I mean I cancel) the ride and drive them to the destination, so they know I've power to end the ride next time. Did I forget to mention, I got a tip in the app next day when I check the payout. It was weird. Cause I email the support to tell them how I cancel the ride and need to adjust fare, They would not reimburse my mileage and time.


Um I tried that once. Could not cancel the ride while in progress. I drive in Cali and it was on Uber.

And why take them anywhere after a ride's been ended? Your Uber insurance no longer covers you if I recall previous threads correctly.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Would you of Shot the "older gentleman" in the Face
> with your self professed Gun &#128299; if he didn't acquiesce to ur demand?


Is that what you did? Was that the reason for your deactivation, you shooting the pax?

.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Be nicer to your other drivers"...&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Coachman said:


> He appears to be an Indian guy. Indian men love to give directions. I almost expect it at this point.


I thinks it a cultural thing. Never traveled in India but I am guessing they give the drivers directions. One of my passengers shared what they sit up front, which in their culture it is the best seat in the house. Sort of like shotgun.N


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> I usually end(I mean I cancel) the ride and drive them to the destination, so they know I've power to end the ride next time. Did I forget to mention, I got a tip in the app next day when I check the payout. It was weird. Cause I email the support to tell them how I cancel the ride and need to adjust fare, They would not reimburse my mileage and time.


Gotta be careful with that. Once you cancel, your insurance situation becomes very tricky.

Cancel mid ride, pax must exit.



#professoruber said:


> I thinks it a cultural thing. Never traveled in India but I am guessing they give the drivers directions. One of my passengers shared what they sit up front, which in their culture it is the best seat in the house. Sort of like shotgun.N


I have a bunch of Indian friends. None of them would act this way. But they're also around my age.

When I worked in retail, Ritz Camera (huge in the 90s), we often had Indian folks try to bargain with us. Then they'd argue when we explained that we were a chain store and prices were fixed.

A coworker mentioned this to an Indian customer once, "oh yeah - probably from so and so in India, I hate those guys" &#128514;



Cold Fusion said:


> Would you of Shot the "older gentleman" in the Face
> with your self professed Gun &#128299; if he didn't acquiesce to ur demand?
> 
> @Benjamin M Quote: _"I carry the following - my wallet, my keys, OC spray, a Leatherman, and a 9mm compact pistol with nine rounds of hollow points in a concealed holster with retention." _Unquote
> ...


How many times do I have to report your posts on this thread? Is your whole existence badgering members here?

Move on.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Would you of Shot the "older gentleman" in the Face
> with your self professed Gun &#128299; if he didn't acquiesce to ur demand?
> 
> @Benjamin M Quote: _"I carry the following - my wallet, my keys, OC spray, a Leatherman, and a 9mm compact pistol with nine rounds of hollow points in a concealed holster with retention." _Unquote


Your protests of the question & subterfuge only amplify an anxious refusal to answer a simple inquiry.

You carry a weapon on your person
You Proudly posted a detailed video for the World to review showing yourself under Stress and
Your inability to successfully negotiate a Mild Mannered "older gentlemen" (ur words).

&#128073;If this mild mannered "older gentleman" Refused to Exit ur vehicle upon demand
Would Your Stress level have Caused you to escalate the situation, display and possibly discharge your "_9mm compact pistol with nine rounds of hollow points"?

https://lawcenter.giffords.org/prohibited-purchasers-generally-in-virginia/_


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> &#128073;If this "older gentleman" didn't exist ur vehicle upon demand would u of escalated the situation by displaying and possibly discharging your "_9mm compact pistol with nine rounds of hollow points"?_


Like you did?

.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Like you did?


5 years NYC driving
No weapons
Never tossed a passenger from Vehicle 
Similar experience to the vast majority of Responsible Adult rideshare drivers


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> 5 years NYC driving
> No weapons
> Never tossed a passenger
> Similar experience to the vast majority of Responsible Adult rideshare drivers


And then ... the camel that broke the straw man's back...

If only you hadn't have had the last sniff of propane on that fateful morning before going driving.

... if only

You were already volatile, you knew that, but your propane addiction was now totally out of control, one spark and you would explode!

... and you did &#128299;

You unloaded on him, that "older gentleman", who now through this story, has allowed all those negative memories of that fateful incident to come flooding back into your propane addled brain.

The "older gentleman" - both memory and trigger &#128299; trigger and memory - for your downward spiral into the abyss, your slippery slope to sad insanity and your deactivation as a driver.

I am not here to sit in judgement, but the 'vast majority of Responsible Adult rideshare drivers' have not been deactivated.

You have. &#128299;

.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Folks, this has absolutely nothing to do with guns or weapons of any kind. This guy is hell bent on pointing out anything to put people down or shift threads. Read his content elsewhere. 

Please don't feed the troll.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Folks, this has absolutely nothing to do with guns or weapons of any kind. This guy is hell bent on pointing out anything to put people down or shift threads. Read his content elsewhere.
> 
> Please don't feed the troll.


My 2 cents. You dont have to put up a disclaimer. People can come to their own decision on who is a troll.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Folks, this has absolutely nothing to do with guns or weapons of any kind.


@Benjamin M this has Everything to do with You Carrying a Gun in The Commonwealth of Virginia

A. You have meticulously documented your Inability to handle Low Level Stress

B. You've also confirmed you carry a Gun &#128299;
Specifically identified as a "_9mm compact pistol with nine rounds of hollow points"_

*1. Should a person, @Benjamin M who can Not handle low level Stress be Allowed to Carry a Gun?

2. Should the Commonwealth of Virginia adopt such measures as it deems expedient to secure and promote the health, safety and general welfare of its inhabitants?*

https://lawcenter.giffords.org/prohibited-purchasers-generally-in-virginia/
https://lawcenter.giffords.org/local-authority-to-regulate-firearms-in-virginia/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> @Benjamin M this has Everything to do with Guns
> 
> A. You have meticulously documented your Inability to handle Low Level Stress
> B. You've also confirmed you carry a Gun &#128299;
> ...


I politely asked an argumentative passenger to leave my car. That's all there is to it.

I have responsibly carried for going on four years. You live in NYC, where it is next to impossible for a citizen to carry a firearm. That's not the case here for us responsible and law abiding citizens.

You've posted about this many many times. It has absolutely nothing to do with this situation. You're beating a dead horse, to what gain?

This is a pattern with you. I wonder about your mental state if all you seem interested in doing every day is slamming drivers on a RS website. Sounds like you have a lot of anger built up.

Adults are trying to have a conversation here, but I think this thread has run its course.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> @Benjamin M this has Everything to do with You Carrying a Gun in The Commonwealth of Virginia
> 
> A. You have meticulously documented your Inability to handle Low Level Stress
> 1.resigned from EMT because of Self Described Stress 2. Demanding a Mild mannered older gentlemen unceremoniously exit the vehicle because of the Stress he caused you
> ...


Why did you resort to firearm use when you were incapable of dealing with low level stress and were subsequently deactivated?

I'm sure you could have provided lethal force by boring the pax to death with your mindless repetition.

.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah... I could never do that.
> 
> I had second hand anxiety for you. You told him to exit your vehicle before you actually stopped. What if he thumped you on the head&#129318;‍♀. I'm sure mine is the minority opinion here.
> 
> ...


Ben it seems that you may be in the wrong line of work, being an Uber driver is like being a bartender, just yes the customer and collect your fare. I've been doing Uber for 5 years and haven't had issues like the ones described here on UP.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> @Benjamin M this has Everything to do with You Carrying a Gun in The Commonwealth of Virginia
> I politely asked an argumentative passenger to leave my car. That's all there is to it.


@Benjamin M this has Everything to do with You Carrying a Gun in The Commonwealth of Virginia

1. Should a person, @Benjamin M who can Not handle low level Stress be Allowed to Carry a Gun?

2. Should the Commonwealth of Virginia adopt such measures as it deems expedient to secure and promote the health, safety and general welfare of its inhabitants?

https://lawcenter.giffords.org/prohibited-purchasers-generally-in-virginia/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Ben it seems that you may be in the wrong line of work, being an Uber driver is like being a bartender, just yes the customer and collect your fare. I've been doing Uber for 5 years and haven't had issues like the ones described here on UP.


My ratings and tips say otherwise. This is an unusual situation out of thousands of trips.

I do not argue with pax while I am trying to drive. All but two have sat back and enjoyed the trip or asked me to follow an alternative route that made sense.



Cold Fusion said:


> 1. Should a person, @Benjamin M who can Not handle low level Stress be Allowed to Carry a Gun?
> 
> 2. Should the Commonwealth of Virginia adopt such measures as it deems expedient to secure and promote the health, safety and general welfare of its inhabitants?


I spent TEN YEARS as a Paramedic. I know stress. I've had to explain that there is no way that I or anyone can save someone's loved one. I have run into dangerous situations, including a plane crash with Jet A everywhere just waiting for a spark. I have treated combative patients without harming them. I have de-escelated situations with family members, suicidal individuals, and psych patients.

This situation did not warrant any force at all. Had he refused to exit, I would have called 911.

But keep putting me down with hypotheticals because you apparently know me so well.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I spent ten years as a Paramedic. I know stress and resigned


A. You resigned as a paramedic because you could Not handle the Stress
B. You can Not handle the stress caused by a mild mannered older gentlemen

1. Should a person, @Benjamin M who is Not equiped to handle Stress be Allowed to Carry a Gun?

2. Should the Commonwealth of Virginia adopt such measures as it deems expedient to secure and promote the health, safety and general welfare of its inhabitants?

https://lawcenter.giffords.org/prohibited-purchasers-generally-in-virginia/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> A. You resigned as a paramedic because you could Not handle the Stress
> B. You can Not handle the stress caused by a mild mannered older gentlemen
> 
> 1. Should a person, @Benjamin M who is Not equiped to handle Stress be Allowed to Carry a Gun?
> ...


I left the field after my wife began to experience suicidal ideation, refused to take her meds, and was placing herself in risky situations. All following her father's suicide.

Move on. You're just making an ass out of yourself.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> A. You resigned as a paramedic because you could Not handle the Stress
> B. You can Not handle the stress caused by a mild mannered older gentlemen
> 
> 1. Should a person, @Benjamin M who is Not equiped to handle Stress be Allowed to Carry a Gun?
> ...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 380732


Really? Was I supposed to let my wife kill herself? Instead I started my own company and made sure that she received the help she needed. Now she has a career and is doing much better. I couldn't have done that with my 24 hour shifts and a total of four hour commute with zero support at home for her.

Wow, how this has dissolved. Over an individual with some obvious problems.

Go on, @Mkang14. Join in on harassing me. 

I'm requesting that this thread be closed because any productive conversation has apparently ceased, we're down to copy & paste troll posts attacking my character without any rational evidence.

It's unfortunate that some members here have nothing better to do than try to stir up drama and put people down.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Really? Was I supposed to let my wife kill herself? Instead I started my own company and made sure that she received the help she needed. Now she has a career and is doing much better. I couldn't have done that with my 24 hour shifts and a total of four hour commute with zero support at home for her.
> 
> Wow, how this has dissolved. Over an individual with some obvious problems.
> 
> Go on, @Mkang14. Join in on harassing me. :smiles:


To be honest, I'm sitting here pretty impressed with Cold Fusion. He's bringing up some really great points. Incredibly smart.

I don't see it as harrassment at all. I have people call me out all the time and at times they have a point.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> To be honest, I'm sitting here pretty impressed with Cold Fusion. He's bringing up some really great points. Incredibly smart.
> 
> I don't see it as harrassment at all. I have people call me out all the time and at times they have a point.


Calling me some sort of dangerous individual with absolutely nothing to back that, over and over? Speculating why I left a career that I loved?

Bless your heart.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Calling me some sort of dangerous individual with absolutely nothing to back that, over and over? Speculating why I left a career that I loved?
> 
> Bless your heart.


Previously you had asked me to answer a question about why my cancel rate was so high. Then accused me of diverting. I answered the question. No biggie.

You should probably do the same if this line of questioning bothers you so much. Set the record straight.

"Bless your heart" is very condescending as are those smiley faces you like to place at the end of your posts.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Cancel mid ride, pax must exit


only if safe. side of freeway doesn't count as being safe.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I left the field after my wife began to experience suicidal ideation, refused to take her meds, and was placing herself in risky situations. All following her father's suicide.
> 
> Move on. You're just making an ass out of yourself.


Even if s/he truly believes that and wrote it and it is true (I know it's not) you resigned before doing anything crazy which goes to prove the point you've made and disproves "the point" s/he's been trying to drive home unsuccessfully.

Don't stress too much about it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I can’t believe this thread is still going on. It’s absurd. The op has bent over backwards to answer all the questions from the arm chair quarterbacks. He did nothing wrong.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going on. It's absurd. The op has bent over backwards to answer all the questions from the arm chair quarterbacks. He did nothing wrong.


And the thread continues...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mch said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going on. It's absurd. The op has bent over backwards to answer all the questions from the arm chair quarterbacks.


I've requested that it be shut down, so far they've refused. Not sure who to ask specifically. It has run its course and is down to character assault on totally unrelated things without any warrant.

But anyway, I'm in line for an express oil change. Place is pretty cool, basically the same concept as a car wash. 10 to 15 minutes.

Not my first choice but I'm at 10% oil life and it's highly rated.  









Man, I really like this place! Waited for about fifteen minutes (they're busy), no BS extras, chill out in the car. One guy up top checking fluids, one guy below replacing the filter and draining.

Polite and efficient. I can dig it! &#128514;


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I've requested that it be shut down, so far they've refused. Not sure who to ask specifically. It has run its course and is down to character assault on totally unrelated things without any warrant.


I keep trying to leave this forum, but I'm not having luck. &#128512;. I'm sorry you had to experience this again with your thread. I will never understand why people can't be more civil and just agree to disagree without being ruthless and mean spirited.

i hope they close this thread, so you don't have to deal with more nonsense. Remember, those who feel the need to belittle others, have issues.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I keep trying to leave this forum, but I'm not having luck. &#128512;. I'm sorry you had to experience this again with your thread. I will never understand why people can't be more civil and just agree to disagree without being ruthless and mean spirited.
> 
> i hope they close this thread, so you don't have to deal with more nonsense. Remember, those who feel the need to belittle others, have issues.
> View attachment 380831


Don't leave!

there needs to be proportionate levels of calm to the crazy. The "boring" to the drama. The sensible to the stubborn.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I keep trying to leave this forum, but I'm not having luck. &#128512;. I'm sorry you had to experience this again with your thread. I will never understand why people can't be more civil and just agree to disagree without being ruthless and mean spirited.
> 
> i hope they close this thread, so you don't have to deal with more nonsense. Remember, those who feel the need to belittle others, have issues.
> View attachment 380831


......aaaaand again here comes more that act like the thread should be stopped yet stirs the pot...

OP acted in the same way as those that are cursed out yet acted like a wounded dog when he is questioned and here come the saviours.

Let's all be sheep...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> ......aaaaand again here comes more that act like the thread should be stopped yet stirs the pot...
> 
> OP acted in the same way as those that are cursed out yet acted like a wounded dog when he is questioned and here come the saviours.
> 
> Let's all be sheep...


 I'm not sure why you quoted my post. My last comment wasn't directed at your posts. It's simply my viewpoint from this thread and others.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Don't leave!
> 
> there needs to be proportionate levels of calm to the crazy. The "boring" to the drama. The sensible to the stubborn.


You calling me boring then? &#128539;

If this thread gets to page 24, I'll send Ben some cheese curds.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm not sure why you quoted my post. My last comment wasn't directed at your posts. It's simply my viewpoint from this thread and others.


You apologized to OP and then said people were being mean spirited. I never said you were referring to me but you were obviously referring to those with differing opinions.

Yes, not everyone was on their best behavior including OP but debate and discussion dont need to be automatically shut down because some cant handle it. If they cant handle it then just look away from the thread.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I'm not sure why you quoted my post. My last comment wasn't directed at your posts. It's simply my viewpoint from this thread and others.
> 
> 
> You calling me boring then? &#128539;
> ...


Well I'm boring too then &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; I put it in quotes because I didn't know what else word to use...

but if I had to choose between the two then yes, count me boring!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks &#128514;
> 
> Call the popo! Call em!
> 
> That would have been entertaining


No. That wouldn't be good. You've been here long enough to know that.



Benjamin M said:


> That story actually reminds me of similar pax that I haven't kicked out, same scenario. I shared a story on this thread about such a case.
> 
> Thinking about my customer service doing this since it has been brought into question.
> 
> ...


Okay. You've given 6 examples where you gave great Customer Service but you failed with this one annoying rider who gave you bad directions.

I wonder. Have you learned anything from this thread? Or will you continue to kick out the annoying passengers?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> You apologized to OP and then said people were being mean spirited. I never said you were referring to me but you were obviously referring to those with differing opinions.
> 
> Yes, not everyone was on their best behavior including OP but debate and discussion dont need to be automatically shut down because some cant handle it. If they cant handle it then just look away from the thread.


No clue what you're referring to. I didn't apologize for my behavior. I had no reason to apologize. I was meaning in general. It usually happens on threads where bickering and out of line comments start on certain threads.

I reread the thread and had read some mean spirited responses. Again, my last comment wasn't directed at you. It was a general comment, as a result of some incredibly rude and condescending things I've read here on this forum this wk.

If you notice a theme on my threads, I often use motivational quotes. I try to be supportive of others, excluding trolls, even if I don't agree with a viewpoint because that's my personality.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No clue what you're referring to. I didn't apologize for my behavior. I had no reason to apologize. I was meaning in general. It usually happens on threads where bickering and out of line comments start on certain threads.


Maybe it's not how you meant to state it but you apologized to OP for the behavior of others. Implying those opposing him were the issue, the ones throwing out "nonsense" when he is not completley innocent.....


Invisible said:


> I'm sorry you had to experience this again with your thread.





Invisible said:


> i hope they close this thread, so you don't have to deal with more nonsense. Remember, those who feel the need to belittle others, have issues.


------------------------------------


Invisible said:


> I reread the thread and had read some mean spirited responses. Again, my last comment wasn't directed at you. It was a general comment, as a result of some incredibly rude and condescending things I've read here on this forum this wk.


If OP can dish it out he better be able to take it in. He was extremely condescending and in fact I used that EXACT word describing his posts.

I didn't think you were referring directly to me but to those that questioned the way OP handled the situation...


Mkang14 said:


> I never said you were referring to me but you were obviously referring to those with differing opinions.


------------------------------


Invisible said:


> If you notice a theme on my threads, I often use motivational quotes. I try to be supportive of others, excluding trolls, even if I don't agree with a viewpoint because that's my personality.


That's great, something I love about you and something we talk about.

But there is a difference between bully and a person with an alternative opinion. I didnt see anyone tell Op to jump off a cliff. Instead there were some really good points made about driver behavior.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Invisible said:


> If this thread gets to page 24, I'll send Ben some cheese curds.


This looks to be another powerhouse Ben thread. Just like old times.

Just needs some shuffling and we'll get to 30.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> This looks to be another powerhouse Ben thread. Just like old times.
> 
> Just needs some shuffling and we'll get to 30.


I remember those days!!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> [redacted nonsense]


An Interesting question...

Should a person, @Cold Turkey Cold Fusion who can Not handle low level Stress be Allowed to Carry a Gun?

Well, it seems not a day goes by when the news is not full of historical crimes against members of the public, by those who were once held in high esteem. Many names immediately come to mind. Bill Clinton, Jeffrey Epstein, Cold Fusion [snort]

Former - now deactivated, driver - Cold Fusion 's face is once again splashed across our screens, as he repeatedly loses the plot and confronts a pax in the only way he knows how. Trawling the east and west with his little sidekick Tonto, the senseless repetition continues. How many more damning pictures are circulating out there?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Usually before I ask a pax to exit on the freeway I unholster a .44 magnum and wave it in their general direction. Then before they can say "Wild Bill Hickock" I pull out my lever action Sharps carbine from under the seat and lay it across my lap. But that's just me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Usually before I ask a pax to exit on the freeway I unholster a .44 magnum and wave it in their general direction. Then before they can say "Wild Bill Hickock" I pull out my lever action Sharps carbine from under the seat and lay it across my lap. But that's just me.


Did he touch your radio? &#128521;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Did he touch your radio? &#128521;


He mentioned hustling the barkeep during a poker game in a Deadwood, SD saloon.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe it's not how you meant to state it but you apologized to OP for the behavior of others. Implying those opposing him were the issue, the ones throwing out "nonsense" when he is not completley innocent.....
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to read this. I logged on taking a quick break from downtown riders. and you quoted me again. I'm not going to justify my posts. You or anyone are welcome to ignore me.

Please keep me out of whatever you are trying to create.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm not even going to read this. I logged on taking a quick break from downtown riders. and you quoted me again. I'm not going to justify my posts. You or anyone is welcome to ignore me.
> 
> Please keep me out of whatever you are trying to create.


Yeah I think that's the better path for you. Just ignore if such things are too much to handle.

Debates and differing opinions arent for everyone.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

@Benjamin M

you bone headed blue falcon.

in the future this is what you must do:

when you kick someone out, or they choose to leave on their own volition.

you drive off.

*do not end the ride.

they need to cancel the ride.

if/when they cancel the ride.*

You still get paid...but because they cancelled...you don't get to rate them and they don't get to rate you.

dont worry...

EVENTUALLY THEY HAVE TO CANCEL.

You will get paid for the surge and the length of the trip.

and these vile scoundrels are the ones I love to shuffle.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

koyotemohn said:


> @Benjamin M
> 
> you bone headed blue falcon.
> 
> ...


I was paid


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> If this thread gets to page 24, I'll send Ben some cheese curds.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Path of least resistance is not always the shorter way. Just saying. Drama averted if you did as pax wanted. I'm all about no drama.


I partially blame this forum. There's so much drama and questionable bragging about kicking out riders that it's almost like a badge of honor on UP.

Ben seems like a very conscientious driver for the most part. I think he would have simply taken this rider to the destination if it had been a ride in his first month of rideshare. I'm afraid the bad habits of other drivers have rubbed off on Ben.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I partially blame this forum. There's so much drama and questionable bragging about kicking out riders that it's almost like a badge of honor on UP.
> 
> Ben seems like a very conscientious driver for the most part. I think he would have simply taken this rider to the destination if it had been a ride in his first month of rideshare. I'm afraid the bad habits of other drivers have rubbed off on Ben.


I was fully planning on taking him to his destination, at the time when he became argumentative it was 1.7 miles and 4 minutes.

I do not argue with pax while I am driving. 

If he had not become confrontational, he'd have been there in 4 minutes. I handled the situation calmly. I did not raise my voice as he did or call him any names, also as he did.

Today I had three pax ask me to follow their preferred route and I did. Why? Because the route was logical and they were respectful.

And yes, this forum brings out the worst. It's kind of at its core.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

“Unwatch”


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I'm afraid the bad habits of other drivers have rubbed off on Ben.


On the contrary.

I believe as a longer term driver, Ben has developed his own standards and criteria in regard to pax behaviour, and unlike many other posters here, he refuses to be treated as an Über doormat.

There are many on here who can't drive, don't drive, won't drive, or pretend they drive, who have none, if any skin in the game, but believe they are experts at customer engagement. They aren't.

Ben has shown, and continues to show his good grace in this thread, despite the mindless drivel and repetition of hypocritical trolls.

Perhaps the fear you mention, is recognition of your own bad habits in accepting whatever crap is served to you in return for a $4 or $5 fare.

.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I was fully planning on taking him to his destination, at the time when he became argumentative it was 1.7 miles and 4 minutes.
> 
> I do not argue with pax while I am driving.
> 
> ...


You don't need to argue. You're the driver so you're in control. You could have turned the ride into a learning experience for a rude person. Instead you made him very angry. I'm sure the next driver wasn't happy you kicked this dude out.

Here's how you stay in control. Ask questions like this.

Rude passenger. "Turn right here."

Driver ignoring the demand. "Is this your first ride in an Uber?" Keep driving straight.

Option 1. Passenger. "Yes."

Driver. "I thought so. Let me explain how it works." Then tell them the rules for sharing your car.

Option 2. Passenger. "No. I take Ubers all the time."

Driver. "Then you should already know we almost always follow Uber's navigational suggestions for your maximum safety and mine as well. Do you live in this area or are you visiting our fine city?"

Option 1. Passenger. "I'm visiting."

Driver. "That's what I figured. The street you asked me to drive on has so many potholes they would shake the fillings right out of your teeth! Sit back and enjoy the ride. We'll be there in 5 minutes."

Option 2. Passenger. "I live here."

Driver. "Then you should know drivers avoid that street due to all the terrible potholes. I've driven these roads thousands of times. I'll get you to your destination quickly and smoothly."

Ben, If you remember nothing else from this thread remember this. * The person asking questions is the one who's in control. *All the time you're driving you're in control. In this case you let a control freak get under your skin because you didn't know how to handle him. Kicking him out isn't good customer service. Next time ask questions and drive the way you would go if the passenger isn't even there.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> but believe they are experts at customer engagement.


Well apparently they can tolerate entitled snowflakes &#129315;.

I will admit, while I never owned a store to kick someone out of, i have had to refuse service to a customer who was extremely insulting/rude.

customer service does not mean you roll over and let someone step all over you.

why can't this be about common decency and mutual respect?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> On the contrary.
> 
> I believe as a longer term driver, Ben has developed his own standards and criteria in regard to pax behaviour, and unlike many other posters here, he refuses to be treated as an Über doormat.
> 
> ...


Perhaps not.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

goneubering said:


> You don't need to argue. You're the driver so you're in control. You could have turned the ride into a learning experience for a rude person. Instead you made him very angry. I'm sure the next driver wasn't happy you kicked this dude out.
> 
> Here's how you stay in control. Ask questions like this.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the way we role play situations doesn't translate exact in real life.

its a nice thought though.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sometimes the way we role play situations doesn't translate exact in real life.
> 
> its a nice thought though.


Of course.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I believe as a longer term driver, Ben has developed his own standards and criteria in regard to pax behaviour, and unlike many other posters here, he refuses to be treated as an Über doormat.


The PAX hold all the cards though. I don't want to see Ben get hurt if he gets deactivated because some PAX says he didn't take his service dog. As long as you bend over backwards for the PAX you might not get deactivated for many years. What if this rider claims he didn't take his service dog?

I like doing rideshare so I wouldn't be happy to get deactivated. I can certainlly see it sucking to drive crappy PAX around to get to the better riders though.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

June132017 said:


> As long as you bend over backwards for the PAX you might not get deactivated for many years.


Well, some may be happy to do that irrespective of what occupation or lifestyle they pursue. I'm not, and I'm pretty sure from what he has said, Ben is not.

June, I've just re-read that sentence. No offence, but get a little self respect. :smiles:

.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Well, some may be happy to do that irrespective of what occupation or lifestyle they pursue. I'm not, and I'm pretty sure from what he has said, Ben is not.
> 
> June, I've just re-read that sentence. No offence, but get a little self respect. :smiles:
> 
> .


I do believe she or he's never complained about pax though, of them being entitled snowflakes.

I guess some people are just born to please and that's their prerogative.

as long as they're not blatantly hypocritical &#129315;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah I think that's the better path for you. Just ignore if such things are too much to handle.
> 
> Debates and differing opinions arent for everyone.


We clearly have different styles and tactics.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> It's normal life expectancy for a car that's 15 years old or for a bulb that have been working for over 100K miles.


That normal life expectancy doesn't change your obligation to get it fixed.

Besides that, it can get you pulled over by a nice person in a uniform who has festive blue and red lights blinking on the top of his/her car.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I think he would have simply taken this rider to the destination i


I had a pax on Friday. I was following the soft Nav directions in my left ear (I obey) and was taking a left turn. Pax piped up, uh no, take next left turn. I did it. Was able to get out of the left turn only lane and drive to the next left turn. Was no big deal, no drama. I do what lady in my ear says, or the pax. I'm good. Pax was good.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> We clearly have different styles and tactics.
> 
> View attachment 381053


Yikes. Happy sunday to you too?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I had a pax on Friday. I was following the soft Nav directions in my left ear (I obey) and was taking a left turn. Pax piped up, uh no, take next left turn. I did it. Was able to get out of the left turn only lane and drive to the next left turn. Was no big deal, no drama. I do what lady in my ear says, or the pax. I'm good. Pax was good.


I do the same on the daily. This wasn't that sort of situation.

It's hard to understand without knowing the area and performing a quick assessment of what was the fastest, easiest, and safest way to drive 4 minutes.

I've said it over and over. I do not argue with pax. Two have tried to start fighting with me while I was driving. I end the trip before it can escelate.

Not sure why I'm still replying.. &#128514; Ancient history at this point, been killing it this weekend and have had awesome pax. Oh, and one felt the same about me last night


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> This wasn't that sort of situation


I'm very aware. I certainly didn't trigger my pax for one. He requested, I did. And only because I could abort from a left turn only lane and continue through the intersection. Had that not been possible, I would have stayed put. At this point on Friday I was in a good mood; that later would change. I now in your situation all your levels were exceeded. Happy to say I haven't had a pax (in the car) come anywhere close to exceeding my levels, tho the smoker breath really did come close......and she was a forceful chatter. yikes.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 381088


I agree. There needs to be more hugs and bubbles before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> I agree. There needs to be more hugs and bubbles before Thanksgiving.


Here &#129303;. Love you GTOWN


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Here &#129303;. Love you GTOWN


Hugs and love and stuff for you.

Only time I wouldnt love you is if you beat me at DDR. I would have seething, internal anger for 30 seconds (probably with a smile on the outside) and then back to hugging it out.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Hugs and love and stuff for you.
> 
> Only time I wouldnt love you is if you beat me at DDR. I would have seething, internal anger for 30 seconds (probably with a smile on the outside) and then back to hugging it out.


But I will beat you &#128521;&#128514;. Everytome we talk about it I want to play even though I'm sick.

You really want that sweaty sticky hug?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> But I will beat you &#128521;&#128514;. Everytome we talk about it I want to play even though I'm sick.
> 
> You really want that sweaty sticky hug?


It sounds like you are certain I will lose. I will have to come to terms with reality and accept some DDR butt whoopings from you.

Yeah, sure. I mean unless you're a living doll there's no way you're not going to be sweaty and sticky after DDR. Real hugging is about hugging it out during the sweat and tears.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

I would kicked his ass right of my vehicle. He behaved like a complete jerk and not to mention it was a minimal fare.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't understand why you didn't just go the way he wanted.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> First, the video. I live in a single party state, this is unlisted on YouTube and the pax's face has been blurred for privacy. First pax to say they're going to call the cops on me so I'm including it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO this shit is great!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I like suspenseful tense videos 👍
If only we could get more volunteers in this forum to post few more videos 😁


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> I like suspenseful tense videos &#128077;
> If only we could get more volunteers in this forum to post few more videos &#128513;


I agree! I think it's unfortunate that some people have been focused on being hypercritical of @Benjamin M - I don't think it's important that everyone agree about the content or all get along but it's really useful for drivers to post real-world interactions. This is exactly the sort of thing you'll run into out there. If anyone else wants to post something similar, don't let critics dissuade you, although do expect critics.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I agree! I think it's unfortunate that some people have been focused on being hypercritical of @Benjamin M - I don't think it's important that everyone agree about the content or all get along but it's really useful for drivers to post real-world interactions. This is exactly the sort of thing you'll run into out there. If anyone else wants to post something similar, don't let critics dissuade you, although do expect critics.


And that's why I posted it.

There are several YouTube channels with all sorts of pax interactions. "Will Will Tell Stories" is a good one.

Here's one from July. Love the attempt to blur faces &#128514;






Public and monetized videos, he's still actively driving. But I have no intention of uploading public videos (this one is unlisted on YouTube).


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> And that's why I posted it.
> 
> There are several YouTube channels with all sorts of pax interactions. "Will Will Tell Stories" is a good one.
> 
> ...


No child seat. They should never have been allowed in car. Should have shuffled.

For a guy with a rideshare channel, he's kinda noob.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> No child seat. They should never have been allowed in car. Should have shuffled.
> 
> For a guy with a rideshare channel, he's kinda noob.


He mentions that he's a NYC driver and is exempt.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I do the same on the daily. This wasn't that sort of situation.
> 
> It's hard to understand without knowing the area and performing a quick assessment of what was the fastest, easiest, and safest way to drive 4 minutes.
> 
> ...


Wow. Forget the pax. There is so much wrong with this payment. This is like working for free at this rate. If the pax did not tip you that fare would equal $21 per hour? That is if you kept getting pings right away. Then gas? Forget wear and tear on the car. And if in fact you are the honest guy that actually files your taxes including the 1099. Where I live on Cape Cod, if I go out of my area the fare is less and I turn off the app. Still more than what you are getting. I don't see how you guys make any more at this rate!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Boston Bill said:


> Wow. Forget the pax. There is so much wrong with this payment. This is like working for free at this rate. If the pax did not tip you that fare would equal $21 per hour? That is if you kept getting pings right away. Then gas? Forget wear and tear on the car. And if in fact you are the honest guy that actually files your taxes including the 1099. Where I live on Cape Cod, if I go out of my area the fare is less and I turn off the app. Still more than what you are getting. I don't see how you guys make any more at this rate!


Been earning $2.4k (thereabouts) monthly, good days around $30 an hour. Gas is about $11 every two days. So yeah.

But my car is getting beaten to shit &#128514;

Pings are typically stacked or a few minutes apart. When that stops, I go home.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Coachman said:


> He appears to be an Indian guy. Indian men love to give directions. I almost expect it at this point.


In my experience doing rideshare, you are 100% correct and me being a woman, in their eyes (most not all) we're incompetent. We manage to get thru our whole lives driving & navigating until the moment we pick them up. Then we suddenly lose all common sense. It's degrading & annoying to say the least.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I partially blame this forum. There's so much drama and questionable bragging about kicking out riders that it's almost like a badge of honor on UP.
> 
> Ben seems like a very conscientious driver for the most part. I think he would have simply taken this rider to the destination if it had been a ride in his first month of rideshare. I'm afraid the bad habits of other drivers have rubbed off on Ben.


Bwahahaha, how long till Ben's in a pub shufflin'?


----------



## Slim pickings (Nov 18, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I always tell the pax... you can drive me around in circles for the next hour, I'm fine with that.


And get paid nothing for it after gas and all expenses? No thanks. Waste of time and money unless u live in a deserted area.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Slim pickings said:


> And get paid nothing for it after gas and all expenses? No thanks. Waste of time and money unless u live in a deserted area.


In my market, a long trip equals about $15/hr after expenses and dead miles back. Better than most of the year.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The thread has reawoken

It's baaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Bwahahaha, how long till Ben's in a pub shufflin'?


Never gonna happen


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Never gonna happen


Okay. But you have to admit it was a very funny observation.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Never gonna happen


Kicking people out for relatively minor offenses such as backseat driving is the first step.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Kicking people out for relatively minor offenses such as backseat driving is the first step.


There's quite a leap between giving an annoying pax the boot and committing fraud. But we're not going down that road.. Not again.. &#128514;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I've lost money just for the pleasure of body dumping someone at a bus stop. (My masterpiece was dumping a pax at a trucker weigh station in front of all the tuckers and WSP officers.) Likewise I've canceled on pax who sent attitude via texts before I even got to them, but I've always got another ping (on the other app) before 5 minutes was up. I'm not going to decline another ride for $5.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

This again? 

Jesus


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> This again?
> 
> Jesus


Feature?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Feature?


Noooooo &#128514;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Feature?


Should create the Ben Cures Cancer thread and feature that. I'm sure the replies would be hilarious.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

mch said:


> This again?
> 
> Jesus


I think this is a good line of thought where @The Christian driver might make a worthwhile contribution - should we be asking ourselves, "if Jesus was an Über driver, how would he handle this situation?"

.


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

Coachman said:


> This is my practice. I've never had any route that was so out of the way to make the trip a bad one. And from my experience, usually when a pax wants a specific route it's really in fact the better route.


Not to mention if we get stuck in traffic or get lost etc, you get to blame it on the passenger instead of taking the blame yourself.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

This thread has run its course and then some.. 😂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The never ending thread. Round and round. Feels like my prostate after driving for a few hours.......


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> The never ending thread. Round and round. Feels like my prostate after driving for a few hours.......


Check out the thread asking What you drink while Ubering. Someone advised me of a drink that helps a prostate. Yet I don't have a prostate. &#128512;

Yes the round and round is sometimes tiresome.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> What you drink while Ubering


Oh, u mean nut man's drink thread? I avoid him. :coolio: @Dekero OH, my prostate has multi problems. No drink will fix either. Sadly.

I did just see in another thread you aren't a dude; I didn't know that. KInda assumed.....wrongly. My apologies.

and since this thread is so long not even sure how to post something in topic.....think I posted in like page 1 or something than avoided it.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Check out the thread asking What you drink while Ubering. Someone advised me of a drink that helps a prostate. Yet I don't have a prostate. &#128512;
> 
> Yes the round and round is sometimes tiresome.


Over several posts, I'm beginning to detect a little bit of prostate envy. Is there something that needs to be discussed here? 

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> a little bit of prostate envy


Want a super sized one? Want one with cancer cells? And boy is this topic drift.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Oh, u mean nut man's drink thread? I avoid him. :coolio: @Dekero OH, my prostate has multi problems. No drink will fix either. Sadly.
> 
> I did just see in another thread you aren't a dude; I didn't know that. KInda assumed.....wrongly. My apologies.
> 
> and since this thread is so long not even sure how to post something in topic.....think I posted in like page 1 or something than avoided it.


No need to call anyone names. I found it hilarious actually on that drinking thread.



SHalester said:


> Want a super sized one? Want one with cancer cells? And boy is this topic drift. Hopefully no females on ladders, grabbing something from a shelf photos will appear....... :confusion:


Don't mention that post I want no part of.it.

Sorry about your Cancer. That's tough.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I didn't know about the prostate until I dated a freaky nurse. True story.

...

She was a bit out there but a great anatomy teacher, helped me prep for the medic program.

Yeah, we'll go with that &#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

@SHalester in all seriousness, how's treatment going? And I appreciate the topic drift of this thread &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> how's treatment going?


only treatment is 'active monitoring'. Twice a year PSA and twice a year weenie doc visit. dat's it.

OK, so, when in bad mood or patience is totally gone don't drive (to be on topic, whatever it was.....)

one wonders what it takes for moderators to nuke notes that are clearly way way off topic and quite TMI.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> one wonders what it takes for moderators to nuke notes that are clearly way way off topic and quite TMI.


Hopefully you aren't referring to mine a bit ago? If so, my father is a prostate cancer survivor. And it was a true story..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No need to call anyone names.


um, have you seen @Dekero avatar? it's a nut. If i was going to call him a name, it wouldn't be NUT.
&#129372;


Invisible said:


> Sorry about your Cancer


Me Too! No big deal. Found soooooo soon and no treatment beyond really friendly with weenie doc visits. Cancer cells are currently hiding and don't grow very fast. So no worries for a while. AND no, don't share with my pax to get tips.



hmmm, somebody loved a post of mine an I wonder if their finder slipped?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> um, have you seen @Dekero avatar? it's a nut. If i was going to call him a name, it wouldn't be NUT.
> &#129372;
> 
> Me Too! No big deal. Found soooooo soon and no treatment beyond really friendly with weenie doc visits. Cancer cells are currently hiding and don't grow very fast. So no worries for a while. AND no, don't share with my pax to get tips.


Early detection is paramount.

Guys, just takes a second. Not a big deal. Dad was diagnosed during a routine physical, had his doctor not caught it he probably wouldn't be enjoying his Christmas with Mom in Europe right now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Not a big deal


the blood lab? or the finder? Because I have to say the finder IS a big deal. -o::speechless:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> the blood lab? or the finder? Because I have to say the finder IS a big deal. -o::speechless:


Digital rectal exam (for the average Joe, finger up his butt) raised suspicions. PSA and a very unpleasant biopsy followed (you and I have talked about that). Ultimately, prostatectomy.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Reading this thread will result in TMI overload..........


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Just want to say that I've reached out to @SHalester in private and (hopefully) all is well.

Hopefully this thread can RIP.. &#128514;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Hopefully this thread can RIP.. &#128514;


Not a chance since it's been REVIVED!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> um, have you seen @Dekero avatar? it's a nut. If i was going to call him a name, it wouldn't be NUT.
> &#129372;
> 
> Me Too! No big deal. Found soooooo soon and no treatment beyond really friendly with weenie doc visits. Cancer cells are currently hiding and don't grow very fast. So no worries for a while. AND no, don't share with my pax to get tips.
> ...


Hater...


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

SHalester said:


> the blood lab? or the finder? Because I have to say the finder IS a big deal. -o::speechless:


I found out 1 time with the doctor doing his thing, he so hit the right spot


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Man, I really don't want to get old. I have only had my prostate checked once and I was not good with it. The doc got his finger a little ways in there and I was like "oh! No! I can't!" It was really awkward afterwards too, like a date gone horribly wrong. But I'm still alive, so there's that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Man, I really don't want to get old. I have only had my prostate checked once and I was not good with it. The doc got his finger a little ways in there and I was like "oh! No! I can't!" It was really awkward afterwards too, like a date gone horribly wrong. But I'm still alive, so there's that.


Hey, brother. It's better to have an embarrassing moment than face the consequences later down the road..


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Hey, brother. It's better to have an embarrassing moment than face the consequences later down the road.. :smiles:


You're totally right. I'm just a baby about stuff up the keister, and dental work. Besides, I'm getting it up the ass from Uber most days anyway.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> You're totally right. I'm just a baby about stuff up the keister, and dental work. Besides, I'm getting it up the ass from Uber most days anyway.


I hear ya. Same thing with dental work.

Honestly, I had some major issues with anyone going "down under" for most of my life due to stuff from childhood.

I became a Paramedic in a large part due to those factors. Helped thousands of people and myself. Overcame my phobias and had the opportunity to assure anxious patients in embarrassing situations that everything was normal and that I'd very likely never see them again.

The vast majority of practitioners are as anxious as you are. And they've seen sooooo many personal parts that it's just like any other ping for us drivers.

Took me until my late 20s to finally get over it all. I now happily bend over or whip it out.

By the way, posting this, I can't remember what this thread was about.. &#128514;

Oh, yeah. Bye, Felicia! &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I would add something here about the prostate, but it would be horribly off topic and TMI.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I would add something here about the prostate, but it would be horribly off topic and TMI.


No worries, we're all friends here. Mostly.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I have only had my prostate checked


ok, u asked. You didn't like the gentle finder probe of a normal exam? How about the extra finger that really probes around when the doc 'feels' something and really wants to check?
OR how about a prostate biopsy? OOOOO, yes. Probe thingy up your wazu and the sound it makes is just like a stapler. Ouch.  :speechless:&#128078;


----------

